# Growing inside a Enclosed Trailer in the driveway!!



## Yaboii (Nov 4, 2009)

Well you drive by them sitting in front of people yards everyday, I think dirt bikes ect. so I think It's pretty stealth..

I borrowed this trailer while I was moving and thought "Wish I had one I'd grow in it" so I got one. I first tested it for light leaks and had none! I thought for sure I would have work there.. Then I gathered up 55 clones, 15 diff strains. . 
So now the trailer is anchored in the driveway and I have one 400w mh and one 400w Hps together along with some cfls in the corners, I have a 1000w that I will add later. About 30 of them are now in 3 gal pots w/ocean forest while others are still in cups for a few more days waiting for transplanting. 20 or so clones will go into 1 1/2 gal pots since I will be out of space. I'm also going to have to grow from the ceiling (Homemade topsy turny style).. Still alot of work to do I just picked up an inline fan and some ducting to get some fresh air circulation (96'deg - 56 humidity ) also working on dropping some C02. I will take weekly photos and log. I don't really have a clue If this will work with the trailer as temps flux quite a bit, but fk it here goes! 


Partial strain list off top of my head...

Purple haze
Super Silver haze
Jack Herer
L.A. confidential 
Bubba Kush
Super Dog
Chronic 
Blue dream
Romulans
White Widow
Grand daddy Purp
G13
Sour Sage


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone have and comments, concerns or suggestions? Also has anyone else tried a trailer grow?


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 7, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Does anyone have and comments, concerns or suggestions? Also has anyone else tried a trailer grow?


No comment on the idea, other then it could be ingenious, but I would like to give you kudos on your avatar.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 7, 2009)

Excellent!

The only downside I can think of is that everybody I know would constantly want to *borrow* it for conventional uses.

Good luck and good growing.


----------



## RikoSuave55 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think thats a great idea! i might just consider that myself. Next spring that is. Mylar the sides and what are you going to do for venting?

awesome idea!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah dude...... can I borrow your trailer?


----------



## smellychronic (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd take off the wheels right away. Maybe also chain it to the house?


----------



## mixin (Nov 11, 2009)

its gonna get super humid in there when the lights go to 12/12 i bet


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> No comment on the idea, other then it could be ingenious, but I would like to give you kudos on your avatar.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Excellent!
> 
> The only downside I can think of is that everybody I know would constantly want to *borrow* it for conventional uses.
> 
> Good luck and good growing.


Most of the people in my life are self sufficient and wouldn't ask, but If they do "It's full of my Mom's stuff" is what I will say..


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

RikoSuave55 said:


> I think thats a great idea! i might just consider that myself. Next spring that is. Mylar the sides and what are you going to do for venting?
> 
> awesome idea!





Thanks Man so far so good, I bought some white board that I will slap on the walls tonight and for the venting..
I hole sawed a couple of holes in the floor and covered them with electric boxes full of activated carbon then I slaped ducting over that as you can see in the pic below. The fan I got was a cheap 6"inline from home depot, it works ok, but I'm on the hunt for a used Vortex.


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 15, 2009)

pretty cool. I wanted to do this with my old 69 econoline van in the back yard. What about power cords leading to your trailer? bury them?


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah dude...... can I borrow your trailer?


Sorry Bro It's full of my Mom's shit...


----------



## Layzieboy (Nov 15, 2009)

nice set up you got goin... this idea crossed my mind a couple times just as a possibility in the future. Anywho, goodluck with the grow and ill be tuned in for sure

P.S. i got some blue dream on its way as well


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 15, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Most of the people in my life are self sufficient and wouldn't ask, but If they do "It's full of my Mom's stuff" is what I will say..


Self-sufficiency has nothing to do with it. *Asking* a friend to borrow something you do not own is not dependence. *Expecting* or *demanding* the use of such an item might be considered dependence or entitlement.

Either way, an *enclosed* trailer is a very handy item.

I once had an old beater pick-up truck. I was amazed that even my friends who had their own pick-ups would ask to borrow it. I finally reached the point where I asked why. In every case they did not wish to dirty up, or risk damage to, their fancy truck and figured I didn't give a shit about my Fred Sanford truck. This is not such an unusual phenomenon.


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 15, 2009)

looks good man u might want to insulate that roof for when it gets cold


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

smellychronic said:


> I'd take off the wheels right away. Maybe also chain it to the house?


What's up Smelly! I live in an semi-upscale neighborhood and just having this trailer out front is already "slummin" so tires etc have to stay on . I do have it "redheaded to the driveway and a hidden cable "rim to rim" and since noone knows, but YOU guys I should be alright.


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

mixin said:


> its gonna get super humid in there when the lights go to 12/12 i bet


This is the only issue that scares me.. 
So far Ive been averaging 40-55 humidity and the ceiling and walls have sweat build up after watering. This will get tricky as the temps drop. I need my heat so more air flow/cfms may not work, thinking about adding a dehumidifier !?


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Self-sufficiency has nothing to do with it. *Asking* a friend to borrow something you do not own is not dependence. *Expecting* or *demanding* the use of such an item might be considered dependence or entitlement.
> 
> Either way, an *enclosed* trailer is a very handy item.
> 
> I once had an old beater pick-up truck. I was amazed that even my friends who had their own pick-ups would ask to borrow it. I finally reached the point where I asked why. In every case they did not wish to dirty up, or risk damage to, their fancy truck and figured I didn't give a shit about my Fred Sanford truck. This is not such an unusual phenomenon.


So true ... I guess Ill just have to buy a second trailer to lend out! My fingers are crossed nobody asks .. lmao


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Shit, Somehow my weekly update that Ive spent the last hour on erased when i hit summit.. I need a football/smoke break before I attempt it again, but here are a few pics of the 11th day in the trailer..


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 15, 2009)

mexiblunt said:


> pretty cool. I wanted to do this with my old 69 econoline van in the back yard. What about power cords leading to your trailer? bury them?


The van sounds cool! If I had all dirt yes I would bury it. I have the rear tire right up against a bush, so the cord comes out the garage under the small wood pile through the bushes through the wheel plugged to my piggy tail... cant see it.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice grow. Ive thought about doing it the same way. Id just be worried about theft; anyone with a truck and hitch could make it disappear. Ive been watching the prices on security cameras lately, they are getting very affordable. Also, will frequent traffic into and out of a trailer claimed to be for storage raise suspicions? If somebody pulls into the driveway to turn around, will they smell it? Hear fans/buzzing? or the mail guy, or UPS guy, or pizza guy, or a friend/relative, etc. Other than security, (which is a concern not to take lightly) its pretty good. 
PS i added a dehumidifier, i would recommend it, i added a very very small one and my humidity stays low.


----------



## EarthBrite (Nov 15, 2009)

wow PROPS
i wish i could have a set up like this.
how do you have your plants growing upside down?


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 22, 2009)

EarthBrite said:


> wow PROPS
> i wish i could have a set up like this.
> how do you have your plants growing upside down?



I just got some buckets and hole sawed a 1" 1/2" hole in the middle and cut a piece of foam to fit inside so the soil won't fall out, super easy..


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 22, 2009)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Nice grow. Ive thought about doing it the same way. Id just be worried about theft; anyone with a truck and hitch could make it disappear. Ive been watching the prices on security cameras lately, they are getting very affordable. Also, will frequent traffic into and out of a trailer claimed to be for storage raise suspicions? If somebody pulls into the driveway to turn around, will they smell it? Hear fans/buzzing? or the mail guy, or UPS guy, or pizza guy, or a friend/relative, etc. Other than security, (which is a concern not to take lightly) its pretty good.
> PS i added a dehumidifier, i would recommend it, i added a very very small one and my humidity stays low.


I'm not too worried about it since it's bolted down and the nut tack welded, cable through the wheel. I will be adding a small dehumidifier soon any suggestions on a model?


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 22, 2009)

Whats up guys! 
Since this is just another soil grow so Ill spare everyone with the remedial details.

Ive been veggin for 18+ days now and I'm about to flip the magic switch 12/12 tomorrow! Ive LST the crap out of them as height was a concern, but I think it's going to work out perfectly as a nice low canopy has developed. Also the upd's "upside down plants" lol are going off, growing faster then there sisters! guna be cool... Here are some pics I just snapped.. Feel free to chime in...


----------



## PainWrek (Nov 22, 2009)

nice mang.... scribed....


----------



## sogrow (Nov 23, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Whats up guys!
> Since this is just another soil grow so Ill spare everyone with the remedial details.
> 
> Ive been veggin for 18+ days now and I'm about to flip the magic switch 12/12 tomorrow! Ive LST the crap out of them as height was a concern, but I think it's going to work out perfectly as a nice low canopy has developed. Also the upd's "upside down plants" lol are going off, growing faster then there sisters! guna be cool... Here are some pics I just snapped.. Feel free to chime in...


Nice grow you got there.Looks like that trailer is gonna be blown up with plants.How you plan on watering all those once they get bigger?.......Subscribed


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 25, 2009)

sogrow said:


> Nice grow you got there.Looks like that trailer is gonna be blown up with plants.How you plan on watering all those once they get bigger?.......Subscribed


Thanks Bro! After checking out your grow I ran out and flipped 12/12! I guess Ill be hanging from the ceiling like Tom Cruise Mission impossible with a water jug in my hand, can't wait!


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 29, 2009)

Whats up guys, Everything is going smoothly Day 5 of 12/12. Over did it on the nuts a bit as I have light tip burn, didn't realize how strong this ocean forrest is outa the bag. Anyhow here are some pics of 12/12 week 1...


----------



## alp2420 (Nov 29, 2009)

damn dude! i def know how im going to do my next grow....im definatly subscribed!


----------



## mrduke (Nov 29, 2009)

yaboii first things first the only reason i keeped read was tosee your avatar more. then your grow started to get interesting if you still need a dehumid check out craigslist i picked mine upfor 25 buck it a 16 pint plenty big for that trailer. You might try to get a 55g res for watering then a small pump with a garden wand so you dont have to crawlover and under those bitches. good luck man looks killer so far


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 29, 2009)

Yaboii, 

You are the man, I thought I was creative with a fridge I am using for growing out of my garage, now that is on the DL

I have had many neighbors come over and they do not notice a thing

Props to you, once again thinking outside the box, I hope you sort out your humidity issues

Good luck and are those plant hanging upside down in the white buckets?

You da man

T


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 29, 2009)

I think ur heat sig will be quite high. Those trailers have a minimum insulation and no separate roof system to vent the heat. Like a bullseye to FLIR. Be careful.


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 29, 2009)

Man that must take a long time to LST all those plants, I had 8 and I thought that took a while. How many are in there?


----------



## mkay420 (Nov 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I think ur heat sig will be quite high. Those trailers have a minimum insulation and no separate roof system to vent the heat. Like a bullseye to FLIR. Be careful.


 
This is exactly what iw as thinking. Even if you vent all of that heat outside its still goona be a huge plume of infrared trouble when the flir rolls through... be very very careful. especially now that its getting to be winter.... it will be such a huge diffeence in temp they will be able to see it from across town haha jk maybe only half way acoss town


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 29, 2009)

One more thing as well ... something to consider ... you are keeping it anchored in ur driveway. Fine. Now ur driveway may be extremely private, I dunno, but consider how many times each day you are going to be going inside that trailer. 2 times? 3+? Each day? At some point your neighbors will notice the pattern and start to wonder why you keep going into the trailer.

Something to consider.


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 29, 2009)

alp2420 said:


> damn dude! i def know how im going to do my next grow....im definatly subscribed!


Right on! cant wait to see someone elses setup!


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 29, 2009)

mrduke said:


> yaboii first things first the only reason i keeped read was tosee your avatar more. then your grow started to get interesting if you still need a dehumid check out craigslist i picked mine upfor 25 buck it a 16 pint plenty big for that trailer. You might try to get a 55g res for watering then a small pump with a garden wand so you dont have to crawlover and under those bitches. good luck man looks killer so far


Thanks for the ideas! I have been keeping my eye on Craigs for a dehumid, but no luck yet.. I diff wont have room for a 55g in there, but maybe build the same thing out of a 5 gal bucket with a lid.. good idea thanks!


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 29, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Yaboii,
> 
> You are the man, I thought I was creative with a fridge I am using for growing out of my garage, now that is on the DL
> 
> ...


Haha noway would the fridge work at my house fridge=beer, pretty cool if it works for you, Ill check your grow out! 

Yes those are 8 plants growing upside down, and doing surprisingly well! Thanks for the props and gl!


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> One more thing as well ... something to consider ... you are keeping it anchored in ur driveway. Fine. Now ur driveway may be extremely private, I dunno, but consider how many times each day you are going to be going inside that trailer. 2 times? 3+? Each day? At some point your neighbors will notice the pattern and start to wonder why you keep going into the trailer.
> 
> Something to consider.


Thanks for the thoughts, geting in and out of the trailer is diffidently something im stealth about. Once at night is all I do, it's also backed up to the garage door so no one can really see me get in or out as I have a wall blocking veiw. As far as Flir goes Ive never heard aircraft or helis around here so I'm praying that's not an issue...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, the way you have described ur entry and times of entry, I think u'll do ok there. I have seen video in the UK of FLIR being used on a house that was a mile away. Pretty sure that house had NO IDEA anyone was looking at them. They have had several incidents of kicking down doors over there to only find a coal heater in the basement. It's only as good as the ppl interpreting the imagery I guess ... 

I see ur in Cali, so U may get a pass there, I dunno. Not so where I am. They do regular grids twice a year.


----------



## watajob (Nov 30, 2009)

stellar idea man.. keep me updated with pics for sure!!.. nice work


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 30, 2009)

insane! im pullin my chair up!


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

What sup guys! Things are on track no issues to speak of... Right now I'm running a 1000mh and a 400 hps so I'm going to add a 1000w hps cooltube this week for a total of 2400w. I also have 8 42w cfl's = 2736w total. 

Here are some pics of the girls starting to flower, day 17. The close ups are purple haze..


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2009)

Any heat issues? It looks great!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

how are you going to control the smell?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 9, 2009)

love this thread!!! the upside down plants are wicked man thats such a random idea but its working and looks cool as fuck lol
keep up the good work bro


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Really nice grow yaboii
I have never seen anything like this, love the setup


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2009)

Now ur sure that no one can back up and tow that thing away?? 

Can you imagine waking up to that? I'd be so pissed of course, but at some point it's be funny.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Any heat issues? It looks great!!!


No issues yet as i have an intake fan pulling in cold air, so high temps are a avarageing 70-78' and should only get cooler has winter is coming...


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how are you going to control the smell?


I haven't done anything yet, but it's time! Shit is stankin, so I'm thinking about getting one of these...


http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-COMBO-ODOR-CONTROL-SCRUBBER_W0QQitemZ180436735068QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a02de145c

OR

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Carbon-Air-Filter-Inline-Fan-Scrubber-odor-control_W0QQitemZ260520037487QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca8344c6f


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

well dude i gotta + rep ya for this one man. Thats a pretty sweet setup you got runnin there. Damn slick i see those trailers all over the place and would never have thought hey i bet thats a grow op. lol


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> love this thread!!! the upside down plants are wicked man thats such a random idea but its working and looks cool as fuck lol
> keep up the good work bro


Right on thanks man! Here's a pic just for you..

*Jack Herer* 

http://www.sensiseeds.com/jackherer/1p2310.html


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

i think you'd be better off with neutralizing the oder with a ona bucket system too many leaks in the trailer


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

I made a stealth cloning box, figured Id hold on to these strains and continue to grow the best of the best.. Sofar they are looking good..


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Those t5s work great don't they?
I have three of those dual bulb setups in my clone box
Excellent growth for such little light


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i think you'd be better off with neutralizing the oder with a ona bucket system too many leaks in the trailer



Thanks for the sugestion! Ive never heard of the ona bucket so I did a search and found this thread.. nice!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/241418-rosemans-odor-bucket-3.html

I did read there were some concerns about the smell transferring to the buds? I'm still reading up.. also this is on option

air scrubber 

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-X-14-ACTIVATED-CARBON-FILTER-ODOR-SCRUBBER-130-CFM_W0QQitemZ350288137833QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518eccce69


----------



## golddog (Dec 9, 2009)

Yaboii,

Great grow! I am also from Kalifornica and am amazed at your innovations. Now is the perfect time for this sort of grow, before it get's to hot.

Peace -


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

I would never rely on one of those ona buckets to kill all the smell, that seems like you are asking a lot from that thing
If you aren't going to use a carbon filter I would go with an ozone generator, much better than that ona junk


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Those t5s work great don't they?
> I have three of those dual bulb setups in my clone box
> Excellent growth for such little light


Hey Tom! Yea the t5 is working great I picked up this little 2' dual bulb unit for $25 at Home Depot bulbs included, can't beat that!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I would never rely on one of those ona buckets to kill all the smell, that seems like you are asking a lot from that thing
> If you aren't going to use a carbon filter I would go with an ozone generator, much better than that ona junk


 you know this from personal experience or are you just talking out your ass?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> you know this from personal experience or are you just talking out your ass?


Yes I am talking from personal experience, I use a carbon filter now as that is the best you can get. I used ona gel a couple years ago when I first started and haven't used it since. The ozone generator I have not used personally but at my hydro store they are using one and you cannot smell a thing. They are using it for a 3 foot tall 4 foot wide citronella plant (mosquito plant) in an ebb and flow system. You can look through my threads if you like to see me using them. I looked through your threads and cannot seem to find any grow journals that show you using any sort of smell control.......


----------



## boneyshapeye (Dec 9, 2009)

i love that topsee turvee upside down thing lol hows that work just like the tommato thing on tv?


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> well dude i gotta + rep ya for this one man. Thats a pretty sweet setup you got runnin there. Damn slick i see those trailers all over the place and would never have thought hey i bet thats a grow op. lol


Thanks Smoke! Yea until the idea of growing inside a trailer hit me, I never ever thought twice that somebody might be growing inside of one.. hehe


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

boneyshapeye said:


> i love that topsee turvee upside down thing lol hows that work just like the tommato thing on tv?


Yea they are just like the ones you see on TV just homemade.. 

Here is a link for a DIY..

http://www.minifarmhomestead.com/gardening/tomato.htm


http://www.ehow.com/how_4724848_down-homemade-topsy-turvy-container.html

Instructions
*Things You'll Need:*



 Tomato seeds
 Five gallon bucket
 Drill
 Saw bit for the drill
 Piece of mesh or plastic wrap
 Soil
 Large, heavy duty screw hook
 


 Step 1
Buy tomato seeds. Browse the the site of a reputable seed dealer, such as Nature Hills Nursery (link in "Resources" section, below). Read about the flavors, growing time, and uses for each tomato variety before making your purchase.
 Step 2
 


Drill hole in bucket
 Grow your tomato seeds indoors, using a small Dixie-cup sized container. It should germinate within the week, and in several weeks you'll have a seedling that's about eight inches (8") tall. At this point, your tomato plant is ready to be taken outdoors.
 Step 3
 


Prepare your five-gallon bucket by drilling a hole in the bottom with the round saw drill bit. This is going to be the hole through which you'll insert the tomato plant.
 Step 4
 


Turn the bucket right-side-up, and place the mesh or plastic wrap across the hole. The mesh or plastic wrap will keep the soil from spilling out through the hole.
 Step 5
 


Fill the bucket with a rich gardening soil. Try to find one that's made specifically for vegetable gardening. Miracle Grow makes a good one. When you've filled it about half-way, pour in some extended-release plant fertilizer pellets that feed the plants for three months, and mix it in.
 Step 6
 


Fill the bucket the rest of the way, and repeat the plant fertilizer application. Mix again.
 Step 7
 


If you live in the South, where summers are brutally hot, use the saw drill bit again, to drill a hole in the lid. Leaving the lid on will help prevent the water evaporating too quickly after you water it. If you live where the summers are more temperate, you can leave the lid off. You can water your tomato plant through this hole easily.
 Step 8
Find the place in your yard where you want your tomato plants to grow. Consider how much sun or shade you'll need, depending on the climate where you live. Tomatoes like sun, but in the south they also need several hours of shade, so that they don't crack. Screw the hook in.
 Step 9
 


Hang the bucket from the hook.
 Step 10
 


Poke a cross-hatch hole in the plastic or mesh.
 Step 11
Insert the tomato plant seedling into the hole.
 Step 12
Water immediately, then water every couple of days. If you live in the south, and your temperatures are in the high 90s or 100s, you may need to water twice a day.


----------



## boneyshapeye (Dec 9, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Yea they are just like the ones you see on TV just homemade..
> 
> Here is a link for a DIY..
> 
> ...


o nice + rep im gunna give that a try this weekend dident rely think about it lol how it workin 4 ya were does all the run off of the water go


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 10, 2009)

boneyshapeye said:


> o nice + rep im gunna give that a try this weekend dident rely think about it lol how it workin 4 ya *were does all the run off of the water go *



Right on Bon thanks! 

I was giving them 2 cups of H20, but yes they would drip some so I cut back to 1 cup and no more drips. I also have plants below to catch any if it does happen.


----------



## boneyshapeye (Dec 10, 2009)

right on brotha ill subscribe this 1 its an original first of its kind trailer grow hope ya make out well in the end


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 12, 2009)

I posted this in the WALMART thread permalink already, but wanted everyone that's checkin out my grow to have a chance to get one..



 Walmart $10

Remote control power outlet... found in the Xmas light section to control xmas lights...

As I was shopping for Xmas lights to decorate the trailer out front  I stumbled on this remote controlled outlet so I bought it to control my fans and charcoal filter. It also has surprising range I can turn it on/off from the back master bedroom to my driveway trailer grow 70'+ away. They sell several channels A B C D if you need a few of them. $10!! Get um while there hotttt 




_couldn't help but take a shot of the lady's too .._


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 12, 2009)

the ladies look sexy lol


----------



## boneyshapeye (Dec 12, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> I posted this in the WALMART thread permalink already, but wanted everyone that's checkin out my grow to have a chance to get one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
o thats the shit right thier man ill be sure to pickin up abc&d tonight 

funny story last night my walmart ran outa condoms and thier was almost a riot thier lol luckily im stocked up i almost felt like drivin home and sellin em to people lol


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 13, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> the ladies look sexy lol


Thanks! They are starting to grow boobies! 
I will take some nice pics tonight and post!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

sooo after seeing a couple of ur posts decided to take hte time to check out ur thread and man if i knew it was a trailor grow i wouldve been here sooner haha. thats def sick. love the creative ideas but hope it doesnt roll away! lol.
scribed for sure gotta see how this turns out i mean u gotta b a retard not to wanna see a trailor grow. 
rep+ for the custom setup


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 14, 2009)

Sup all! 
Here we are day 20 of 12/12, time is flyin and the plants are doing great despite my small nute overfeed, (dumb ocean forest)  ...
It's been raining all week so my humidity is out of control up to 88% today.. I did water yesterday so that makes it even worse, but no signs of any issues so I'm keepin the fans moving! I took a shit load of pictures tonight  since shit is starting to pop off.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are the upside down Jack Herer at 20 days 12/12... 

http://www.sensiseeds.com/jackherer/1p2310.html


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 14, 2009)

Since I have so many strains (I mean lady's) I will do a featured "*Babe of the week*".... 



This weeks *BABE OF THE WEEK* is 
"*Silver Haze*" She is *20 days flowering*, one of my smaller girls (spinner type) but she has earned her spot!


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 14, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> sooo after seeing a couple of ur posts decided to take hte time to check out ur thread and man if i knew it was a trailor grow i wouldve been here sooner haha. thats def sick. love the creative ideas but hope it doesnt roll away! lol.
> scribed for sure gotta see how this turns out i mean u gotta b a retard not to wanna see a trailor grow.
> rep+ for the custom setup


Right on Boom! I took a bit and to check out your grows too, very nice! That backyard plant is too cool. 

I don't know too many people who would steal a trailer that's anchored down, cable through the wheels.. Only my wife and you guys know whats up, my best friend doesn't even know...


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Dec 14, 2009)

What a good idea. I gotta feeling your going to start something here! The only big issue is getting in and out for most people. Really cool idea. My one question is is this a one time thing or will you keep on growing in the "out in the driveway"?  Keep up the good work!

ps - the upside down plants are really cool and a first for me to see. +rep :>


----------



## mugsby (Dec 14, 2009)

Great idea, man! Wish I could do this myself. Good idea not letting people know, too. bitches is snitches!. haha. i havent grown yet, still trying to learn about it (which would be why im on here) but just this week i had a bag of that super silver haze its cool to be watching it grow now. its some good shit! have fun. defnitely subsribed!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome idea. Wish I had that kinda space. Subscribed to see it full to the top


----------



## CaptainPointless (Dec 16, 2009)

Subscribbled! Hey, how's the grow going for the upside-down ladies? Are they growing as well as the normal ones? The reason I ask is the project I'm working on. Check out the upside-down aeroponic cabinet thread in indoor growing if you wanna know more.

Oh, and I just thought you might want to know. In 2001, the US Supreme Court declared it illegal search and seizure to use FLIR over private property without a warrant. So unless you get served with a warrant, no need to worry about the IR cameras from above. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## IndieGrower (Dec 16, 2009)

Like the bucket idea.


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 16, 2009)

How many intake fans do you have bring fresh water in there? Ever think of puttin a ac unit in there to help lower temps? Also, how many out take fans u plan on putting in. If your having heat problems, maybe its time to cut another..


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 16, 2009)

OpTikPhiber said:


> What a good idea. I gotta feeling your going to start something here! The only big issue is getting in and out for most people. Really cool idea. My one question is is this a one time thing or will you keep on growing in the "out in the driveway"?  Keep up the good work!
> 
> ps - the upside down plants are really cool and a first for me to see. +rep :>



Thanks alot!  
It all depends on how this grow turns out If I will continue in the trailer, so far things are looking good and I am thinking yes I will do back to back to back? lol


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 16, 2009)

mugsby said:


> Great idea, man! Wish I could do this myself. Good idea not letting people know, too. bitches is snitches!. haha. i havent grown yet, still trying to learn about it (which would be why im on here) but just this week i had a bag of that super silver haze its cool to be watching it grow now. its some good shit! have fun. defnitely subsribed!



Right on man... Ill tell ya, you sure are lucky to have sites like this to learn from before you attempt your first grow. Ive grown for years read books etc, but have learned the most this last year lurking on these sites!


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 16, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Awesome idea. Wish I had that kinda space. Subscribed to see it full to the top



TO THE TOP?? your scaring me..  I hope they stop stretching very soooon or I'm in trouble!


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally I have never cloned before as I get clones pretty cheap, but this round I decided to take cuttings myself... I filled two 50 site trays with a humidity dome and believe it or not every single one took... I'm shocked as hell!


----------



## cerberus (Dec 16, 2009)

scribed. That little trailer is going to be like the heart of darkness in another week =)


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 16, 2009)

a grow like this takes some major balls lol i like it!!! cant wait to see harvest pics lol your hands are gonna be soar from trimming!!!


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 16, 2009)

CaptainPointless said:


> Subscribbled! Hey, how's the grow going for the upside-down ladies? Are they growing as well as the normal ones? The reason I ask is the project I'm working on. Check out the upside-down aeroponic cabinet thread in indoor growing if you wanna know more.
> 
> Oh, and I just thought you might want to know. In 2001, the US Supreme Court declared it illegal search and seizure to use FLIR over private property without a warrant. So unless you get served with a warrant, no need to worry about the IR cameras from above. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Cool! I will diff check out your grow..The upsidedowners that are getting good light are growing great, few in the corners so so.. 

Also I have a fix for the cops, getting my scrip reneiwed next week to 75 plants 
Appreciate the info!


----------



## guitarabuser (Dec 16, 2009)

Killer idea. A "Grow to go". Wait, wasn't this a Trailer Park Boys episode?


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 17, 2009)

autoflowa said:


> a grow like this takes some major balls lol i like it!!! cant wait to see harvest pics lol your hands are gonna be soar from trimming!!!



BALLZ MADE OF STEELE!! but don't kick me in the nuts though... (limp Bisket) 
Yea trimming sors have just healed from this summers outdoor..haha


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 21, 2009)

Sup All!! Had to pull 4 plants do to Hermi (2) Bubba Kush (1) Blue dream (1) Purple haze... sucks, but looks like I cough them early, just hoping I don't get anymore and hopefully the rest of the Harvest isn't seeded.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 21, 2009)

Week 4 12/12


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 21, 2009)

Upside down Jack Herer... week 4 12/12


----------



## potberto (Dec 21, 2009)

Freakin awesome man! Props to you and good idea for the location! How do you enter it and exit it without the light pouring out and looking crazy?


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 21, 2009)

potberto said:


> Freakin awesome man! Props to you and good idea for the location! How do you enter it and exit it without the light pouring out and looking crazy?


Thanks Bro!
I have a counter light that I point at the trailer so it looks like the only light on.. Make sense?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

I figured you'd have dug a tunnel by now...


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I figured you'd have dug a tunnel by now...


Lmfao , that's next week!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2009)

Yaboii, you make UR debut at the end of the clip.... 


[youtube]6pJrETLqFOI[/youtube]


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 25, 2009)

wtf lmfao nice!!!!! I just woke my wife up laughing !


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 25, 2009)

subscribed!!! pretty smart shit there!! what are you doing for intake and outake air ????????????????????


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 25, 2009)

you should get those spy cams so that you can check from inside your house that would b the shit for this setup real advatage you can even get one that you can make look around and zoom tell me that would not be awesome for checking things out also if you wanna know when they need water you can put one on scale (digital) take wet and dry weights when it starts leaning tword dry you know when you have to actually go out there to water limits times your at your trailer


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 25, 2009)

mikegreenthumb said:


> you should get those spy cams so that you can check from inside your house that would b the shit for this setup real advatage you can even get one that you can make look around and zoom tell me that would not be awesome for checking things out also if you wanna know when they need water you can put one on scale (digital) take wet and dry weights when it starts leaning tword dry you know when you have to actually go out there to water limits times your at your trailer



Great ideas Mike! The camera thing has me thinkin...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 25, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Great ideas Mike! The camera thing has me thinkin...


no problem ah maybe you you could uh + rep a little bit there ???


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks 
bro


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 25, 2009)

mikegreenthumb said:


> no problem ah maybe you you could uh + rep a little bit there ???


How do I give rep+ ?? I didnt know it was something I could do...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome Idea!!! I kinda just skimmed thru the pics. So what's the deal with the buckets hanging from the sides?


----------



## bleedintears (Dec 25, 2009)

looking beauftiful.
I wish i had that trailer.
But the wether has been a little cold to run something like that.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Awesome Idea!!! I kinda just skimmed thru the pics. So what's the deal with the buckets hanging from the sides?


Thanks!!
The buckets are homemade topsy turvy's 

http://www.topsygardening.com/gallery.html

I had so many clones I didn't know what to do. I couldn't murder them so I figured since light was hitting the walls, I used the topsy idea.. and there working out alright!


----------



## don2009 (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW Im blown away you doing it real creative that looks cool as hell i never seen that set up and that upside down plant b4 like that keep it up bro im def subscribing to this hope all goes well for you +rep for ya and much more good luck


----------



## Knickers (Dec 26, 2009)

Looking lovely and I'm feeling the stealth!

What about using some vertical light and make your plants surround it for some extra bud? It would give more light to your topsy turvy plants as well as whats underneath them.


----------



## couchlock907 (Dec 26, 2009)

how do you get your power?they say its not good to run ballests off extension cords? looks very good !


----------



## Magnetar (Dec 26, 2009)

Sneaky, not much vertical area to work with though. Love the upside down ones.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

bleedintears said:


> looking beauftiful.
> I wish i had that trailer.
> But the wether has been a little cold to run something like that.


Yea even with the mild N.Cal weather I'm barley able to pull this off...


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

couchlock907 said:


> how do you get your power?they say its not good to run ballests off extension cords? looks very good !


Thanks! Yes I have 2 stealth extension cords running into the trailer.. I know it kinda sucks, but it's all I can really do..


----------



## Magnetar (Dec 26, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Thanks! Yes I have 2 stealth extension cords running into the trailer.. I know it kinda sucks, but it's all I can really do..


As long as they are they big thick green ones they won't heat up. I burned one of those skinny orange ones and a timer too, fused the end right to the timer, now I use the large cords made for running multiple power tools. Green would be more stealthy too. + REP


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

flowering day 32 ..


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

*Babe of the week*...


"*Romluan" *

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/romulan.html


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 26, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> *Babe of the week*...
> 
> 
> "*Romluan" *
> ...


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes "real" romulan is the shit cant wait!!

I traded buddy 1/4 of purple diesel outdoor popcorn, for 8 Romulan and 2 SageSour.. His shit turned out so nice, I'm very exited!


----------



## billyraymond (Dec 26, 2009)

didnt they do this on a season of trailer park boys?


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

Sup guys! 

My goal this week is to buy new lights for the trailer, E ballasts with cool tubes... I'm thinking 3 600w or 2 1000w and reuse my 400w in the middle... I'm covering 5x8, advise? One thing I haven't mentioned is how I got my current equipment etc. for this grow. I traded my fluffy outdoor popcorn for everything I have grow related, ( lights, clones, fans, trailer etc. ) was all gathered by trade on Craigs list... I'm feeling good enough to go drop 1k on new lights for the trailer as I plan on doing one more run in it this winter.. then I will use them somewhere else until next winter then ill blow the trailer up again and again since it looks like its going to work out! 
*
Craig**list trades*

Trailer = 4oz's
1000w MH = 1/4oz +$20
400w MH = 1/4oz
400w HPS = 1/4oz
Vortex inline = 1/8oz
Nutes = 1/8oz


*Clones*
8Romluan 
2 Sour Sage =1/4oz

15 clones = 1/4oz

22 clones = 1/2oz

Home depot misc. $ 90
Fox farms soil $160
Pots free


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

billyraymond said:


> didnt they do this on a season of trailer park boys?


Your the second person to mention this I had to goggle trailer parks boys to find out what your talking about.. Anyone have a link to the episode? Your talking to a guy with a 2k plasma tv with HD rabbit ears.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 26, 2009)

*Nice use of space with those topsy turvy buckets *


----------



## herbygrower (Dec 26, 2009)

i hope i dont get in shit for kinda spamming this , but u wanted a link to the show 
http://tvshack.net/tv/Trailer_Park_Boys/
the shows basically about these guys who come up with these half assed get rich quick schemes that usually center around growing pot,(they hide a huge supply of hash by disgusing it as there front drive way) like doing that one big harvest and retire. its pretty funny and big up in canada its one of those shows that u can watch whenever if ur baked


----------



## silverserf (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all,

Just found this thread, nice setup man. 

Hows the smell working out? Didn't catch what you decided to use? 

Trailer Park boys rock, haven't seen the episode with them doing this but i'm not surprised to hear about it. lol 

SilverSerf


----------



## billyraymond (Dec 26, 2009)

the whole series is free on youtube. the second movie is comming out sometime in 2010


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 26, 2009)

Check out this badass container ... Just found it on craigs, he wont trade for a 1/4 darn.. lol


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/grd/1520081567.html


----------



## don2009 (Dec 26, 2009)

That container is insane I didnt think they are that stealthy why not a home make it a factory use some solar panels save energy


----------



## SwissCheese (Dec 26, 2009)

That's an awesome idea, can't wait to see the final yield.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao, a sea can would be fuckin wicked for growing


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 27, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Nice use of space with those topsy turvy buckets *


Thanks bro!




herbygrower said:


> i hope i dont get in shit for kinda spamming this , but u wanted a link to the show
> http://tvshack.net/tv/Trailer_Park_Boys/
> the shows basically about these guys who come up with these half assed get rich quick schemes that usually center around growing pot,(they hide a huge supply of hash by disgusing it as there front drive way) like doing that one big harvest and retire. its pretty funny and big up in canada its one of those shows that u can watch whenever if ur baked


Right on man thanks! Ill cruise theough them tonight, 7 seasons? dam does anyone remember the episode or season they did the trailer grow??



silverserf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just found this thread, nice setup man.
> 
> ...


I'm using a crappy air scrubber. I will be upgrading this week along with the lights...





billyraymond said:


> the whole series is free on youtube. the second movie is comming out sometime in 2010


Right on....


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 27, 2009)

if you wanna trade some genetics im a norcal med patien i think you said you were in nor cal if your medical its all legit pm me if your down


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 27, 2009)

SwissCheese said:


> That's an awesome idea,* can't wait to see the final yield.*


That makes two of us!!! Ive never grown small/med plants before so I really have no clue how much this is going yield...


----------



## stinking bishop (Dec 28, 2009)

nice grow you got goin thr m8....
sudscribed....lookin forward to seeing some fat buds


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 28, 2009)

dude.. probably the coolest grow iv seen on RIU, cant wait to see the turn out, subsrcribed


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 28, 2009)

stinking bishop said:


> nice grow you got goin thr m8....
> sudscribed....lookin forward to seeing some fat buds


Thank you sir! 




Bublonichronic said:


> dude.. probably the coolest grow iv seen on RIU, cant wait to see the turn out, subsrcribed


Wow thanks Bub! Stay tuned!


----------



## Askeezy (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey yaboii its in the last season when they decided to do the big dirty. I would watch it all though you will fall in love with it. Along with the movies. real happy i found your thread again i did awhile back and loved it but didnt sub. Cuase my comp died. bu tfor real bro good job, Check out my gorw if you get a chance it isnt no trailor but i just put it up today. Good Job.


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 2, 2010)

Went and bought my trailer some X-Mas presents! 

I will get everything set up tomorrow night.. I will update then...


*
Here is what I got!*

Lumatek 1000w *Dimable* ballast $300 

Cool Tube $80 

6"x 24" Carbon filter $90 

T-5 4x48" fixture for my teens.. $130


----------



## colbalt...blue (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for all the great pics - i'm looking to set a grow with very tight headroom (5') your pics of LST most helpful. the equipment pics with the info on the boxes will help me source my gear - ... holding back the saliva waiting for your bud shots ...


----------



## mafia (Jan 2, 2010)

Season 2 of TPB is where they do the trailer grow. The second movie came out in 09 for whoever said its coming in 2010, its called "Countdown to Liquor Day"


----------



## Askeezy (Jan 2, 2010)

mafia said:


> Season 2 of TPB is where they do the trailer grow. The second movie came out in 09 for whoever said its coming in 2010, its called "Countdown to Liquor Day"


I thought they did it in the last season when they got the shwayze express? i may be mistaken. And yeah it was a good movie. Wish they never ended.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 2, 2010)

yea i think the seasons are done, but the movies out and can be rented in canada now...dunno about US
props yaboii on the coolest grow ever , now everytime i see a trailer i think of your grow and wonder if other ppl are doin it


----------



## Askeezy (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah you can rent in the us.
sorry for jack.


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 2, 2010)

Testing testing123... I just loged in on my new iPhone I'm fuckin "high" tech now!!!!

I've been at a wresting turnement for my son, left home at 530 am.. I just came out to the car grabed my sneakatoke and blazed in the highschool hallway just like the old days. Lmfao can't wait to get home and install the new goodies!!!!


----------



## audiB8RS4 (Jan 2, 2010)

hey man happend to know the strain of that purple shit on page 6 (i think) in your photos. i got some purple stuff like this here check out hte photos,im unsure of the strain cause they were pick n mix seeds.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/288537-recent-grow-week-5-into.html

looking real good though man. great job!


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 3, 2010)

mafia said:


> Season 2 of TPB is where they do the trailer grow. The second movie came out in 09 for whoever said its coming in 2010, its called "Countdown to Liquor Day"


Cool now Ill try and find it! 




HookedOnChronic said:


> yea i think the seasons are done, but the movies out and can be rented in canada now...dunno about US
> props yaboii on the coolest grow ever , *now everytime i see a trailer i think of your grow and wonder if other ppl are doin it *


Thanks Bro!
lol I do the same thing, I see them everywhere now that I have one.. What sucks is when I drive by a BIGGER trailer than mine.. I get ideas.. eh 




Askeezy said:


> Yeah you can rent in the us.
> sorry for jack.


 Doesn't bug me Bro.thanks for the info!


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 3, 2010)

Well got my shit all set up, after these ladys are done I will take a few days and rebuild/design the trailer so its dialed not this half ass setup. Before anyone asks.. Half ass only because I wasn't really sure if this trailer would even work, but looks like it's a go so far so good!

This new 1000 light is running so cool, the ladys are going to explode! Much more powerful and brighter than my old 1000. I also bought a speed control to slow down and quiet the inline fan, was exactly what I needed...


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 3, 2010)

colbalt...blue said:


> thanks for all the great pics - i'm looking to set a grow with very tight headroom (5') your pics of LST most helpful. the equipment pics with the info on the boxes will help me source my gear - ... holding back the saliva waiting for your bud shots ...


No problem thanks for checking um out and good luck with your grow! Make sure I don't miss it! Now wipe yoru mouth cause here are the pics....


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 3, 2010)

Day 41 12/12 

Things are looking great, this new 1000w hps should make next weeks pics supertastic!

I have 2 weird plants that don't seem to be doing much. Seems like they quit flowering at week 3? Ill post a pic tomorrow, stay tuned as i need advise what to do..


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 3, 2010)

yo you must be from b.c haha thats funny.. i have a trailer that is 22 feet long. i bought it off some hilbillies for a 1000 bucks and i gutted it and put a 12 light stage in it with drippers. its waiting to be used in the spring


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice with the 1000w light. That & CO2 are on my list for my next round.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 3, 2010)

yo yombi lookin nice bro i got two plants look like they quit in week three also im week 5 sunday i figure they are gonna be last two in grow room and gonna yield not too much but hey a lil sumthin is better than nothin right ?!keep up the good work!! hey i found that increasing light up to 14 hours the last four weeks really packs on the trichs!! indicas will trigger flower up to 15 hrs light sativa's need 12 so depending how dom your strain but don't go over 14 to be safe and are you giving em some mollassis give em a teaspoon or so every gal o water up to harvest up to 20% more yield it works!


----------



## ireaddd (Jan 3, 2010)

woah I pass here everyday! I remember thinking, "i guess they're moving"guess nothaha just kidding. creative.. doesn't seem like the best choice for extremes.. like 20s and 90s


----------



## Lil Weedy (Jan 3, 2010)

Man I about opened this thread and had a heartattack!!!!!!!!!! My garbage can is in that location, and I'm in the same area as you. My god... Lol, I gotta smoke a bowl now! Sorry for interrupting, but thought I'd let you know. Jebus...


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 3, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice with the 1000w light. That & CO2 are on my list for my next round.



thanks! I will drop co2 next round forsure!


----------



## Eternal (Jan 3, 2010)

nice setup. Trailer Park Boys style ftw.

good luck!


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 3, 2010)

*Subscribed -*


----------



## 43%burnt (Jan 3, 2010)

Love this thread, gotta subscribe. 

Every time I pass a trailer now I wonder what's going down in there. Filling up an rv would be interesting too. So many people have huge old campers sitting around in the backyard never going anywhere...


----------



## Haggard (Jan 3, 2010)

i been followin this and you inspired me on the hanging buckets. this has blown up big man, lookin good. subscribed to your avatar


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a pic of two Blue dreams, one on the left is doing fine.. While the right has been in idle since week 3!?  I have two like this so I guess ill let them grow...


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 4, 2010)

Another pic of the lame..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 4, 2010)

shitty pheno?


----------



## don2009 (Jan 4, 2010)

dang get that one going move it to a diffrent area rotate it or check ph fans hell check everything and every little girl good luck 
Be a good dad lol


----------



## guitarzan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would use some sort of insulation between the white bord and trailer. you're cold temps will kill them if you're not careful. Looks awesome. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Magnetar (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking awesome for such a small space. 
That one looks like bad genes, reverting back to HEMP.
Try some of that thin foam board for insulation, going to get colder.
Good luck.


----------



## frickandfrack68 (Jan 5, 2010)

excellent plan and idea. I have always believed if you grow it right in front of people they won't even see it.


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 5, 2010)

Eternal said:


> nice setup. Trailer Park Boys style ftw.
> 
> good luck!


Thanks bro! 



Sub Zero said:


> *Subscribed -*


Awesome stay tuned! 



43%burnt said:


> Love this thread, gotta subscribe.
> Thanks alot!!
> 
> Every time I pass a trailer now I wonder what's going down in there. Filling up an rv would be interesting too. So many people have huge old campers sitting around in the backyard never going anywhere...


I do the same.. lol 
Rv would be fun and your right, I see trailers, campers everywhere just going to waste.. Dam shame ! 



Haggard said:


> i been followin this and you inspired me on the hanging buckets. this has blown up big man, lookin good. subscribed to your avatar


Get your Hang on Bro! 
I'm figuring that Ill get at least a 4-6 ozs extra off those.. witch will pay for the light bill!! 



HookedOnChronic said:


> shitty pheno?


The clones were cut from the same Mother, as you can see the left one has no problems.. I'm keeping a sharp eye on these two!



don2009 said:


> dang get that one going move it to a diffrent area rotate it or check ph fans hell check everything and every little girl good luck
> Be a good dad lol


That's what I did, I moved them and rotated just hoping to see some change..
Thanks for your input! 



guitarzan420 said:


> I would use some sort of insulation between the white bord and trailer. you're cold temps will kill them if you're not careful. Looks awesome. Good luck!!!!!!


My low right now is averaging 58 degrees I will add a small heater on a 3min on 10 min off timer if I have to.. Next round I will insulate! 



Magnetar said:


> Looking awesome for such a small space.
> That one looks like bad genes, reverting back to HEMP.
> Try some of that thin foam board for insulation, going to get colder.
> Good luck.


Thanks Mag! 



frickandfrack68 said:


> excellent plan and idea. I have always believed if you grow it right in front of people they won't even see it.


Thank you!
No dought! just don't let um smell it.. lol


----------



## blaze1camp (Jan 5, 2010)

still lookin good bro...been checking for awhile...


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought I'd chime in here. 

It's looking good, but the cold temps will slow growth and extend the ripening process, so that sativa may be a while. 16 weeks or more maybe. 

It'll be worth the wait. 

Still subscribed


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 5, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> still lookin good bro...been checking for awhile...


 thank you sir! 



Green Cross said:


> Thought I'd chime in here.
> 
> It's looking good, but the cold temps will slow growth and extend the ripening process, so that sativa may be a while. 16 weeks or more maybe.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Yea I think I'm going to get that lil heater going asap. I dont think the cold has hurt me too much yet as I see big changes every few days except for the two lames I have. Good lookin out!


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 5, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> still lookin good bro...been checking for awhile...


 thank you sir! 



Green Cross said:


> Thought I'd chime in here.
> 
> It's looking good, but the cold temps will slow growth and extend the ripening process, so that sativa may be a while. 16 weeks or more maybe.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Yea I think I'm going to get that lil heater going asap. I dont think the cold has hurt me too much yet as I see big changes every few days except for the two lames I have. Good lookin out!


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn man they are looking good. I thought you would have had condensation dripping off that roof when the weather is cold. Shows how much i know.


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 7, 2010)

southernhomegrower said:


> Damn man they are looking good. I thought you would have had condensation dripping off that roof when the weather is cold. Shows how much i know.


It did bead up on the ceiling after watering when it was 24 hour veg now that I'm 12/12 it went away....


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 8, 2010)

Shit's lookin tight, bro...What county u in? If you near me I'd love to get you blunted Your grow's pimpin, bro.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 8, 2010)

looking good aye bro just uploaded sum bud porn day 40ish flowering check it check it out


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 9, 2010)

iblazethatkush said:


> Shit's lookin tight, bro...What county u in? If you near me I'd love to get you blunted Your grow's pimpin, bro.


Thanks man! up in the 916 but not sure bout hookin up from this site, got alot ridin... 



mikegreenthumb said:


> looking good aye bro just uploaded sum bud porn day 40ish flowering check it check it out


I'm on it.. I got some new pics of the trailer coming tonight too..


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 9, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Thanks man! up in the 916 but not sure bout hookin up from this site, got alot ridin...


Yea damn straight...

I grow in my new apartment and not one of my friends will ever even know the address of this bitch.

...Shoutout from the 415.


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 10, 2010)

Sup all! I am one lucky SOB this grow is going soooo smooth! Here are some pics from tonight..


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the Bud Porn up-date... look'n good.


----------



## CaptainPointless (Jan 10, 2010)

How long are you planning on flowering for? (Excuse this if the question has been asked already)

~Cap'n


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 10, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Thanks for the Bud Porn up-date... look'n good.


thanks for checkin um out! My photo skills are lacking, but getting better..



CaptainPointless said:


> How long are you planning on flowering for? (Excuse this if the question has been asked already)
> 
> ~Cap'n


The 23rd will be 8 weeks, but I'm thinking about 20-30 more days....


----------



## CaptainPointless (Jan 10, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> The 23rd will be 8 weeks, but Im thinking about 20-30 more days....


Can't wait to see the size of the buds when you harvest!

 ---->  ---->  ---->  ---->  ---->


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 10, 2010)

23rd is your eighth week. me too ! what a qawinkadink aye what percetage red hairs would you say your at ???


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 10, 2010)

Id be scared to do it in a trailer, whered u get 55 clones? and all those strains?


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 10, 2010)

thewinghunter said:


> Id be scared to do it in a trailer, whered u get 55 clones? and all those strains?


Why scared, cops? I'm from N.cal so clones are really easy to get.. One guy I met up with had about 15 strains that's where i got most of my variety...


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol yea clones are easy to get in Cali. My last grow I got 48 WW clones from a couple in the Taco Bell parking lot ahaha. Clones are awesome =)


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 10, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> 23rd is your eighth week. me too ! what a qawinkadink aye what percetage red hairs would you say your at ???


Prop about 20% haven't paid much attention to that yet... guess It's gettin about that time!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 10, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Prop about 20% haven't paid much attention to that yet... guess It's gettin about that time!


yeah its about that time son its my fav time of the grow i lovin it like mcdonalds


----------



## smokebros (Jan 10, 2010)

absolutely fantastic, straight pimpin ass grow


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 11, 2010)

man yambi im getting crazy growth last few days ima wait to take pics to its plain sight obvious but damn colas getting obese i heard you say your in nor cal ima have to work out a genetics trade with you or summin some o these bitch's are as thick as the meat of forarm solid as fuck too and only six weeks in !!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 11, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Thanks man! up in the 916 but not sure bout hookin up from this site, got alot ridin...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on it.. I got some new pics of the trailer coming tonight too..


 DAMN too bad. I'm in the 916 too holmes I'ma keep an eye out for that trailer. HAHA joke joke


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 11, 2010)

iblazethatkush said:


> DAMN too bad. I'm in the 916 too holmes I'ma keep an eye out for that trailer. HAHA joke joke


damn thats hella ironic im in 916 not saying where i am now but raised in oakpark went to sac high till kicked out then mcclatchy american legion etc lol small world im med patient i dunno if you are yambi but that shields you/me from any real risk


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 12, 2010)

"Sour Sage"


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 12, 2010)

"Chronic"


----------



## herbygrower (Jan 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! last time i was here that thing was empty damn u work fast bro , i saw your upside down buckets an havent been able to get the idea outta my head im takin clones this weekend and was wonder what method u you use to get them in , im assuming like a half inch hole in the bottom just how did u get it to root with out falling out, also do u notice any probs with watering or the root systems(im a first time grower with only one grow under my belt i got like 40 seedlings growing now an a strong mother to clone from so any suggest for noob be awsome)


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 12, 2010)

herbygrower said:


> HOLY SHIT! last time i was here that thing was empty damn u work fast bro , i saw your upside down buckets an havent been able to get the idea outta my head im takin clones this weekend and was wonder what method u you use to get them in , im assuming like a half inch hole in the bottom just how did u get it to root with out falling out, also do u notice any probs with watering or the root systems(im a first time grower with only one grow under my belt i got like 40 seedlings growing now an a strong mother to clone from so any suggest for noob be awsome)


I said daaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyymmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Great job, looks like you got things under control in there

Keep it up


----------



## sogrow (Jan 13, 2010)

Good job man.Very impressive.On the home stretch.You got a good drying spot in mind I take it?


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 13, 2010)

iblazethatkush said:


> DAMN too bad. I'm in the 916 too holmes I'ma keep an eye out for that trailer. HAHA joke joke


Ill spot you a mile away on that dumb bike..


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 13, 2010)

herbygrower said:


> HOLY SHIT! last time i was here that thing was empty damn u work fast bro , i saw your upside down buckets an havent been able to get the idea outta my head im takin clones this weekend and was wonder what method u you use to get them in , im assuming like a half inch hole in the bottom just how did u get it to root with out falling out, also do u notice any probs with watering or the root systems(im a first time grower with only one grow under my belt i got like 40 seedlings growing now an a strong mother to clone from so any suggest for noob be awsome)


Ya shit has takin off for sure! You got it, 1'' hole and thread the plant threw.. Im thinking next round i will put lids on the upside down buckets and veg them "upright" then hang them up...



TCurtiss said:


> I said daaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyymmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Great job, looks like you got things under control in there
> 
> Keep it up


Thanks Bro! They are just doing there thing... 



sogrow said:


> Good job man.Very impressive.On the home stretch.You got a good drying spot in mind I take it?


Actually Ill prob use the trailer to hang dry then i dunno I'm fucked lol


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 13, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Ya shit has takin off for sure! You got it, 1'' hole and thread the plant threw.. Im thinking next round i will put lids on the upside down buckets and veg them "upright" then hang them up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boxes yaboii boxes dogg put em in boxes with string across put in addict basement closet etc and no one will know the differance


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 16, 2010)

I was just viewing the updated pics 

they bulked up nicely, and you got some nice frost and coloration going on. 

another 4 weeks maybe?


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 17, 2010)

Green Cross said:


> I was just viewing the updated pics
> 
> they bulked up nicely, and you got some nice frost and coloration going on.
> 
> another 4 weeks maybe?




Ya they are starting to fattin up as it week 7, so prob 3 -4 more weeks ...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 17, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Ya they are starting to fattin up as it week 7, so prob 3 -4 more weeks ...


what strain takes 11 weeks ??


----------



## CheechD (Jan 17, 2010)

I race out of one they get hot and cold real easy so regulate your temp and I bet it would be tits also the vent on top i would cover it so the folks next door dont see that 1000w spot light coming out of the top


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 18, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> what strain takes 11 weeks ??


 My sativas will go 10+ easy, and i think the temp flux has slowed growth some so may let the rest go 9-10+ what I'm thinking.. BTW your grow is looking very nice Bro!


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 18, 2010)

CheechD said:


> I race out of one *they get hot and cold real easy *so regulate your temp and I bet it would be tits also the vent on top i would cover it so the folks next door dont see that 1000w spot light coming out of the top



This is the problem I'm having, 30 degree temp swings makes it tuff, but things are still jammin..


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 18, 2010)

use a space heater to regulate temps at night?


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 18, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> use a space heater to regulate temps at night?


I did use a small heater, but dam it makes it STINK... and humid.


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 19, 2010)

Took some shots tonight... Day 56 12/12 How's it lookin??


----------



## golddog (Jan 19, 2010)

Yikes ! 

It's getting about that time 

Peace -


----------



## Lindseyb (Jan 19, 2010)

You are a fucking genius. If only I still lived at home, where my parents have a spare trailer like that =/ Great grow, I am only a week into flowering and mine look as if they were still in veg, I hope things change soon! Its starting to get danky in my room tho enough that my gf's dad that_ I live with put a towel under the door lol._
_I think Im going to ask them to let me have their spare trailer =D If I get them to let me have it I might be asking a few questions about exact setup... peace you lucky person! O btw nice avatar!_


----------



## madcatter (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice job and great outcome... props


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like a nice SuperBowl....LOL for you my friend.
I have a couple of questions.....
What size pots are on floor (gallons)?
How many pots?,
What size is the grow area?
I'll be flowering in about 2-3 weeks under a 1000 watt HPS, try'n to get an idea on grow area. Keep up the good work.
TMB-


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 19, 2010)

damn those leaves in shot 11 look clawed up bad what do you think caused it? lookin good i doubt thats an 13 week strain if thats how they look at 8 weeks! great grow lookin like some quality bud! wut you think you're total yield will be ?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2010)

Leaf curl is almost always a sign of pH problems


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 20, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> damn those leaves in shot 11 look clawed up bad what do you think caused it? lookin good i doubt thats an 13 week strain if thats how they look at 8 weeks! great grow lookin like some quality bud! wut you think you're total yield will be ?


No 13 week strains here Im just letting them go a bit.. The close ups in pics will be ready in 2 weeks.
Gotta remember I'm dealing with super high temps, humidity, and neglect so its hard to dial in 100%... I'm not able to love them like there inside... 



tom__420 said:


> Leaf curl is almost always a sign of pH problems


 I'm using tap water and have never checked it.  Next round!


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 20, 2010)

golddog said:


> Yikes !
> 
> It's getting about that time
> 
> Peace -


Yes sir! 



Lindseyb said:


> You are a fucking genius. If only I still lived at home, where my parents have a spare trailer like that =/ Great grow, I am only a week into flowering and mine look as if they were still in veg, I hope things change soon! Its starting to get danky in my room tho enough that my gf's dad that_ I live with put a towel under the door lol._
> _I think Im going to ask them to let me have their spare trailer =D If I get them to let me have it I might be asking a few questions about exact setup... peace you lucky person! O btw nice avatar!_


Ya not much happens the first week no worrries.. and smellin danky is good news! Ya be sure and drop me a line if you do a trailer grow, I wanna watch!!



madcatter said:


> Very nice job and great outcome... props


Thank you.. 



treemansbuds said:


> Looks like a nice SuperBowl....LOL for you my friend.
> I have a couple of questions.....
> What size pots are on floor (gallons)?
> How many pots?,
> ...



Yes Super Bowl will be fun lol..  

What size pots are on floor (gallons)? *3gal*
How many pots?, *31*
What size is the grow area? *5x8*

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes Super Bowl will be fun lol..  

What size pots are on floor (gallons)? *3gal*
How many pots?, *31*
What size is the grow area? *5x8*

Thanks Bro!![/QUOTE]
yeah i cant wait for super bowl either i think im pullin one strain the 2? and the other the beging of feb. good way to reg ph get the cheap ass test kit from aquarium store ! i built a veg room this weekend and picked up 10 clones gonna get some more payday + germinated and planted 60 some odd seeds aiming for a harvest once a month or so id love be able to get a pound every month thats the goal !


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 20, 2010)

I will step up and buy a nice PH and PPM reader and other toys once I recoup a lil cash back from this round...





Throw some pics of the new room up and ya P a month sounds pretty good... lol


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 20, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> I will step up and buy a nice PH and PPM reader and other toys once I recoup a lil cash back from this round...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added some pics of new room in the grow journal come by lemme know what you think


----------



## cady44 (Jan 20, 2010)

Genius pure genius. one question though is it plugged into the house or does it have a generator. also if its in your drive way i would be concered with odor. especially with the potpouri that you have growing. good luck bro. stay dry.


----------



## SanibelGreen (Jan 20, 2010)

Did you mark all your strains?


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 22, 2010)

SanibelGreen said:


> Did you mark all your strains?




Yes each container is labled .....


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 22, 2010)

yaboii said:


> yes each container is labled .....


hey yaboii you know there are no limits on med patients in cali now right


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 24, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> hey yaboii you know there are no limits on med patients in cali now right



That's good news! My script is for 75 plants already so sheeshhh I better get a bigger trailer!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 25, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> That's good news! My script is for 75 plants already so sheeshhh I better get a bigger trailer!


80+ seeds planted 10 clones 2 teens from seed 21 in flower IM ON IT! and im going clone shoping next week gon spent 200-350 clones maybe some seeds


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 25, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> hey yaboii you know there are no limits on med patients in cali now right


*This is GREAT NEWS... I was... over my limit...* 

California Supreme Court says no limits on medical marijuana possession  

*Yaboii... when is the Harvest Party??? *


----------



## Sub Zero (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it just me  I've noticed this thread and other similar threads just end just before the harvest. Are these people just paranoid, or busted????


----------



## Tib420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Is it just me  I've noticed this thread and other similar threads just end just before the harvest. Are these people just paranoid, or busted????


He has a medical card.....he shouldn't be busted....maybe he is way to stoned to post. Really nice grow


----------



## Sustainable420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Subscribed. Believe it or not I was thinking about this same idea this morning. How long has this taken you, total, so far?


----------



## bleedintears (Jan 30, 2010)

I have seen this happen to way to many threads.
Than usually the person shows up a month later and doesnt say much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

NICE! Sub'd!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 31, 2010)

well i did the same thing but it was cause my old thread went to shit and busy smoking the rewards of my effort hell be back on with update pics is my guess


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 31, 2010)

Subscibed top see final product


----------



## bruntyman (Feb 1, 2010)

once they get the bud they dont give a fuck abot the thred.. it is just here to pass the time tell harvest.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 1, 2010)

bruntyman said:


> once they get the bud they dont give a fuck abot the thred.. it is just here to pass the time tell harvest.


have any you gone throu harvesting a pound + its alot of work and depending on how much planning you did alot of stress you have to trim thats a days worth of boring ass work clear space run and hang string etc and if your doing it all by yourself you dont have ability to take pics during the process so not to much to post about if you dont have shots of trim cutting down you only end up with a few shots of them hanging not then after doing all that work you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor so once his shit is dry and he's had the chance to smoke some here be back


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 1, 2010)

No I'm here guys... Ive been busy playing mr.mom for the past two weeks, wifes been out of town and took the laptop/camera and didn't really feel like posting on the iphone.. (you should of seen me using her washing machine to catch and dispose of the water while flushing my plants, still dirt in there.. hehe Shhhh!)
Been lurking though, thinking about doing a couple DWC's next round to see how that pans out.. 

Today is day 69 of 12/12 I haven't chopped anything yet going to start tomorrow, I will post pics then....


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 1, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> No I'm here guys... Ive been busy playing mr.mom for the past two weeks, wifes been out of town and took the laptop/camera and didn't really feel like posting on the iphone.. (you should of seen me using her washing machine to catch and dispose of the water while flushing my plants, still dirt in there.. hehe Shhhh!)
> Been lurking though, thinking about doing a couple DWC's next round to see how that pans out..
> 
> Today is day 69 of 12/12 I haven't chopped anything yet going to start tomorrow, I will post pics then....


i harvested already pulled most day 65 but most day 56-60 pheno's are still a lil inconsistant but turned out great started a new journal too i linked it in sig. you figure out how your going to dry em yet ?? im going perpetual harvest next run completed veg room so gonna put about 15 in n pull 15 out each month that way harvest is more managable etc looking forward to harvest pics ....peace


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 1, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> i harvested already pulled most day 65 but most day 56-60 pheno's are still a lil inconsistant but turned out great started a new journal too i linked it in sig. you figure out how your going to dry em yet ?? im going perpetual harvest next run completed veg room so gonna put about 15 in n pull 15 out each month that way harvest is more managable etc looking forward to harvest pics ....peace


 I went and bought a net rack like you have, thanks 
How much did you end up with????


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow, glad you're back... I retract everything, peace bro.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 1, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> I went and bought a net rack like you have, thanks
> How much did you end up with????


just under a p 


yeah those nets are hot right? i was planing on doing something simiar out of box and reg house screens stuck in layers but they then i saw those hanging in hydro shop i was like chea boi lemme get on those! saved hella time and work and space


----------



## bleedintears (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to hear that you back.
Looking to the pre harvest update.
Hows everything been holding out?


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 2, 2010)

Sup guys no worries thanks for givin a fuck! 
Chopped 6 babes down tonight took 5 hours trimming, hopefully Ill get most of it done tomorrow night and will do a final trim before cure.. Everything seems real danky, I accidentally broke off a nice branch of purple haze last week and just tried it, very tasty already and I'm smashed with "sore eye" high..  This is a good sign  

Round two is already jammin I have 95 clones going into the trailer, mostly GDP, but going to run a bunch of clones I took from this last round as well. I just picked up two new 600w Digital Greenhouse ballasts, 2 new cool tubes and bulbs for the next round... 2200w 


Here are some picks


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 2, 2010)

Few pics of the dried purple haze that i broke off after Final trim looks alright...


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 2, 2010)

Few more pics..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 2, 2010)

very nice! which strain is most potent that u grew out??


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> very nice! which strain is most potent that u grew out??


Sup Hooked! _I haven't tried any except for the P-haze last night.._ it will be a few weeks before im able to choose a favorite.


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been veging these 55 clones from this last round in the attic in my make-shift grow tent.. the T5 is rockin!


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 2, 2010)

3 dozen grand daddy Purple and 6 Purple Mendo clones I picked up the other day... Just slammed them in cups with FFOF 3 days ago..


----------



## bleedintears (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking great.
Are you going to try a perpetual system.
Or just run all of them at once and Have a huge harvest?


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 2, 2010)

*[QUOTE "the T5 is rockin!" QUOTE]*
I just retired an old 400w MH and bought a _*Hydrofarm 4 Lamp 3000K / 6500K Mix T5 4' Fluorescent Grow Light*_ for veg. I chose the mixed spectrum set-up, and I love it... temps dropped 5 degrees in the grow room too...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 2, 2010)

just picked up some purp myself some grand daddy kush i forgot how much i love the purp ! aye what dispensary you goto yaboi ?? i goto tribute aka unity 29th 47th and fruitridge sometimes 29th street club too but slim pickings there although cared for well


----------



## don2009 (Feb 2, 2010)

bruntyman said:


> once they get the bud they dont give a fuck abot the thred.. it is just here to pass the time tell harvest.


Hell yeah I agree but alot you mofo cool tho he be back aint nobody like RIU he dont have friends as cool as us. lol


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the + rep dude...


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 2, 2010)

Ill be inside the trailer trimmin if anybody needs me.... pppfff hate trimmin!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 2, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Ill be inside the trailer trimmin if anybody needs me.... pppfff hate trimmin!


i fucking hate trimming as well that shit is fuckin annoying tedious bullshit uggh i hate even thinking about it your hand are useless for hours after good luck bro use kitchen gloves you can rise off the bs and use em still just dry em thorou


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 3, 2010)

bleedintears said:


> Looking great.
> Are you going to try a perpetual system.
> Or just run all of them at once and Have a huge harvest?


No, just this next round as summer gets way to the too hot here. Plus I head to the hills for some free sunshine, but next fall I will be rockin the trailer again... 



Sub Zero said:


> *[QUOTE "the T5 is rockin!" QUOTE]*
> I just retired an old 400w MH and bought a _*Hydrofarm 4 Lamp 3000K / 6500K Mix T5 4' Fluorescent Grow Light*_ for veg. I chose the mixed spectrum set-up, and I love it... temps dropped 5 degrees in the grow room too...


Ya I'm very impressed with the T5, no need for MH to veg anymore...



mikegreenthumb said:


> just picked up some purp myself some grand daddy kush i forgot how much i love the purp ! aye what dispensary you goto yaboi ?? i goto tribute aka unity 29th 47th and fruitridge sometimes 29th street club too but slim pickings there although cared for well


I will never go to a greedy dispensary,there is just no need... My peps sre the folks supplying them with clones and product.. How much they charging for clones?


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 3, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> No, just this next round as summer gets way to the too hot here. Plus I head to the hills for some free sunshine, but next fall I will be rockin the trailer again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on where you go 5-25 dollars bud trader is great place too but i dont like dealing with people its why i goto dispensary or grow my own or deal with a handful of peeps + i dont really got a (plug) on clones dont know too many growers and of the ones i know i'm prob the best so what i do is get a handfull of clones of each strain and keep the winners as mothers when i want a steady supply of clones its cheap easy i know they have no disease or pest


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 3, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> depends on where you go 5-25 dollars bud trader is great place too but i dont like dealing with people its why i goto dispensary or grow my own or deal with a handful of peeps + i dont really got a (plug) on clones dont know too many growers and of the ones i know i'm prob the best so what i do is get a handfull of clones of each strain and keep the winners as mothers when i want a steady supply of clones its cheap easy i know they have no disease or pest


Ya its hard for me to trust the strains from strangers and clubs, could be anything.. These clubs buy the clones for $3-6 and pass them on with no idea what they really are.. Horizon co-op on Power inn carries my boys clones, true strains, but they charge a lot $15-50! mostly $20


----------



## glassblower3000 (Feb 3, 2010)

sweet...i got some purple haze seeds from a friend...how long does it take to ripen???nice grow btw!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 3, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Ya its hard for me to trust the strains from strangers and clubs, could be anything.. These clubs buy the clones for $3-6 and pass them on with no idea what they really are.. Horizon co-op on Power inn carries my boys clones, true strains, but they charge a lot $15-50! mostly $20


horizon is right around the corner from me you think that you could share some the love ? im trying to get some more im always tring to get more lol


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 4, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> horizon is right around the corner from me you think that you could share some the love ? im trying to get some more im always tring to get more lol


Not trying to get banned here, Ill tell you what, every few weeks he dumps extra clones on craigs, when he posts next ad ill will pm you the ad..


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 4, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hell yeah I agree but alot you mofo cool tho he be back aint nobody like RIU* he dont have friends as cool as us*. lol


HAHA! Don knows what's up!


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 4, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> sweet...i got some purple haze seeds from a friend...how long does it take to ripen???nice grow btw!


It all depends, I had stress issues so I think mine took a bit longer, 70 days for me..


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 4, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Not trying to get banned here, Ill tell you what, every few weeks he dumps extra clones on craigs, when he posts next ad ill will pm you the ad..


thanks bro,i didnt know you can get banned for that my bad bro !


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 6, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> thanks bro,i didnt know you can get banned for that my bad bro !


what cloning solution do you use ??


----------



## Indoor Don (Feb 6, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> what cloning solution do you use ??


This is what i use, i have awesome % cloning, i can only think of one maybe two clones i lost


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice harvest Yab 

GL on the next one


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 6, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> This is what i use, i have awesome % cloning, i can only think of one maybe two clones i lost


thanks bro !


----------



## colbalt...blue (Feb 7, 2010)

great result on your trailer grow ... love the "sling em in the tub" attitude, sweet when it pays.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 9, 2010)

colbalt...blue said:


> great result on your trailer grow ... love the "sling em in the tub" attitude, sweet when it pays.


?? sling em in the tub what the f does that mean??


----------



## colbalt...blue (Feb 9, 2010)

quote "3 dozen grand daddy Purple and 6 Purple Mendo clones I picked up the other day... Just slammed them in cups with FFOF 3 days ago" unquote

guess it means not being pedantic ... why, what did you think it meant?


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 9, 2010)

colbalt...blue said:


> quote "3 dozen grand daddy Purple and 6 Purple Mendo clones I picked up the other day... Just slammed them in cups with FFOF 3 days ago" unquote
> 
> guess it means not being pedantic ... why, what did you think it meant?


no i meant what does throw in tub method mean ive never heard of throwing anything in the tub so curious where the hell that saying came from


----------



## Indoor Don (Feb 9, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> no i meant what does throw in tub method mean ive never heard of throwing anything in the tub so curious where the hell that saying came from


 
not trying to be an asshole, but you just made fun of someone on your thread for npot hearing about something, maybe we all should be more understanding


----------



## colbalt...blue (Feb 9, 2010)

i wasn't trying to cast any aspersions that yaboii is a sloppy or careless grower, quite the opposite in fact. another grower would have fussed and worried doing a grow like this. i get the impression of shear confidence and ability that can only be due to experience and love for these mothers ... 

ps. listen mr "can't say anything unless i've of heard it" ... it wasn't "method" it was "attitude". if you continue to read threads without your mum you'll find it hard to get the gist.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 9, 2010)

colbalt...blue said:


> i wasn't trying to cast any aspersions that yaboii is a sloppy or careless grower, quite the opposite in fact. another grower would have fussed and worried doing a grow like this. i get the impression of shear confidence and ability that can only be due to experience and love for these mothers ...
> 
> ps. listen mr "can't say anything unless i've of heard it" ... it wasn't "method" it was "attitude". if you continue to read threads without your mum you'll find it hard to get the gist.


wasn't anyone implying you said shit i was asking you to clarify and you should have just left it at that don't try to get insulting bro its just not the place for all that


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 9, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> not trying to be an asshole, but you just made fun of someone on your thread for npot hearing about something, maybe we all should be more understanding


what happens in my thread respond to in my thread this is yaboi's grow journal not mine so try to respect that


----------



## colbalt...blue (Feb 9, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> maybe we all should be more understanding


 i hear you ... i suppose "what the f does that mean?" threw me a bit. i normally read back through a thread if i don't get something, then, if still confused i politely ask a question. anyhows apart from this misunderstanding, thanks yaboii great thread.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Feb 9, 2010)

Wohoo!! nice freeking grow and harvest.. Can we get a dry weight after the cure please? or PM it to me just for curiosity sake


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 10, 2010)

Sup all! 
Just got done with the 2nd trim and got it all jared up. Dry weight before cure... just over 26 oz's not counting the 3 Blue Dreams that are still growing was hoping for a bit more so next round I will be vegging MUCH longer. My fuckin house is so stinky right now, glad its in jars now..
I went and picked up my my soil today, tomorrow morning I am Home Depot bound to get everything I need to set up round 2.. Pics soon


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 10, 2010)

colbalt...blue said:


> i hear you ... i suppose "what the f does that mean?" threw me a bit. i normally read back through a thread if i don't get something, then, if still confused i politely ask a question. anyhows apart from this misunderstanding, thanks yaboii great thread.


i hear on that bro u gotta remeber your dealing with all kinda people from all walks of life and i cuss alot no offense meant 

back to the point of the the thread thou: nice shit yaboi 26 oz not a bad grow at all about a half a plant pretty short on the grm per plant but yield per light you did pretty fucking good damn near awesome alot o peeps get pound per light 2 pounds per light is awesome (assuming one light pretty sure you got one light in flower room = less than 1000 watts) so dont be discouraged at all you had no major issues plants stayed healthy you didnt pluck early BE PROUD !!


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 10, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> i hear on that bro u gotta remeber your dealing with all kinda people from all walks of life and i cuss alot no offense meant
> 
> back to the point of the the thread thou: nice shit yaboi 26 oz not a bad grow at all about a half a plant pretty short on the grm per plant but yield per light you did pretty fucking good damn near awesome alot o peeps get pound per light 2 pounds per light is awesome (assuming one light pretty sure you got one light in flower room = less than 1000 watts) so dont be discouraged at all you had no major issues plants stayed healthy you didnt pluck early BE PROUD !!



Thanks Mgt, I has two lights 1000w and a 400w . Next round will be two 600w and a 1000w! and vegging 6 weeks guna be a jungle I hope..


----------



## colbalt...blue (Feb 10, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> i hear on that bro u gotta remeber your dealing with all kinda people from all walks of life and i cuss alot no offense meant


no worries. you're right it does take time to get to know people ... nice to meet you.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 10, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Thanks Mgt, I has two lights 1000w and a 400w . Next round will be two 600w and a 1000w! and vegging 6 weeks guna be a jungle I hope..


fuck yeah bro like e-40 said go hard or go home


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 10, 2010)

colbalt...blue said:


> no worries. you're right it does take time to get to know people ... nice to meet you.


u too bro u too


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 10, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> fuck yeah bro like e-40 said go hard or go home


Hokus mfuckin pokus..

swurvin pervin...


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 11, 2010)

---Construction Zone---  

Redid the white walls, much cleaner now and added 2x3s on the ceiling so I can use hooks etc.. Also mounted the 3 digital ballast's under the trailer for less heat..


Blue dream..


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 11, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Hokus mfuckin pokus..
> 
> swurvin pervin...


Induba-dably


----------



## bleedintears (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking forward to the next round.
I will definetly be there


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 11, 2010)

You need to mylar the walls on the trailer, it made a BIG difference in my grow

If you can afford it it is well worth the investment


----------



## drew k.420 (Feb 11, 2010)

thats awesome,youve got a kickass setup there,best thing is its mobile,if theres trouble it will take about 5 seconds to get rid of it...lol...


----------



## Indoor Don (Feb 11, 2010)

drew k.420 said:


> thats awesome,youve got a kickass setup there,best thing is its mobile,if theres trouble it will take about 5 seconds to get rid of it...lol...


 
lol, dump her right in a lake


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 12, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> You need to mylar the walls on the trailer, it made a BIG difference in my grow
> 
> If you can afford it it is well worth the investment


Hmm.. I will look into that, does it raise the heat any?


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 12, 2010)

bleedintears said:


> Looking forward to the next round.
> I will definetly be there


Right on Man! 



drew k.420 said:


> thats awesome,youve got a kickass setup there,best thing is its mobile,if theres trouble it will take about 5 seconds to get rid of it...lol...


Thanks! , round 2 will be mobile as I'm using chain ect to hang lights and my upside down plants.. 




Indoor Don said:


> lol, dump her right in a lake


Hell no! lol The equipment is too expensive to replace, I would take it to a storage or somthing ..


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 12, 2010)

-Construction update-

Fortunatly I was able to take the trailer to a family members who is out of town and use there garage to reconstruct in..shhh! I could fit it in my garage "if" I took the wheels off, drug it inside then wheels back on.. naa lol

Got the ballasts mounted underneath the trailer and cooltubes in place. 1000w in the middle and 600ws on the outsides... Bought insulated ducting that I will tackle tonight, timers ect. and will hopefully be rockin by tomorrow night...


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Yaboii

The NEW set-up is looking good... 

What do you think about the T5?

My clones 3 weeks under 4 4' bulbs 
are huge!!!

Massive leaves, huge tree trunks and 
many internodes too...


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 13, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey Yaboii
> 
> The NEW set-up is looking good...
> 
> ...



Thanks Sub!  
Ya the T5's are the shit, there's no way am I using MH for veg again! I'm headed up to water, Ill snap some pics.. after I


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 13, 2010)

The T5 nursery ....


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 13, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> The T5 nursery ....


looking good that trailer is starting to look like some monster garage project lol


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 13, 2010)

Put that T5 right down on top of those ladies, they wont burn, honest...


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm bout to come with a trailer hitch and an F350 and swoop that shit up haha.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 13, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> I'm bout to come with a trailer hitch and an F350 and swoop that shit up haha.


why does everyone joke about jacking peeps that shit aint funny one bit if you ask me 
just saying its like joking bout the police getting ya it just aint that funny


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 13, 2010)

They are just being silly that's all, they don't mean no harm...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 14, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> They are just being silly that's all, they don't mean no harm...


yeah i feel that there are just better things to joke about ya know ? i understand the thought but why make someone worry bout getting ripped for no good reason ya feel?


----------



## cheesin' (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey man I just read through your whole thread here, great grow if I do say so! Incredible idea too I love it. Just don't go trying to do anything like this guy did haha I immediately thought of this thread after reading this article.

http://www.kansascity.com/news/breaking_news/story/1741431.html


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 17, 2010)

cheesin' said:


> Hey man I just read through your whole thread here, great grow if I do say so! Incredible idea too I love it. Just don't go trying to do anything like this guy did haha I immediately thought of this thread after reading this article.
> 
> http://www.kansascity.com/news/breaking_news/story/1741431.html


 i read that link and that guy was a fucking idiot i didnt know anyone could be that smart and dumb at the same time he can build a grow room in a van but not smart enough not to drive the van what an idiot lol and yaboii where the update pics n i stopped by horizon and picked up some kushage clones/teens a couple weeks and they'l be mommas also figured out muh grow stop by the journal when you get time lemme know what you think of the plan 


i was driving today and seen a camping trailor thought that wouldnt be bad to grow in either i think they already got generator and vent setup not that big could prob get a used one cheap as shit gut it keep the elect setup and vent it and your in the buildin like yee .....just a thought


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 18, 2010)

lmao sup guys! Work has been busy lately and when I get home at night m fkin tired so not much has happened.. The girls are under the T5 doing just fine do i figured no biggie.. Going to run sealed box with C02 this round got all the ducting done and will clean it up tonight ready for the ladyz..


Few pics..... tedious as hell.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 18, 2010)

how you gonna raise and lower lights ?? how many plants you gonna do this time?? how long veg whats the plan


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 18, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> how you gonna raise and lower lights ?? how many plants you gonna do this time?? how long veg whats the plan



Sup G
The lights are hung by chain with a easy clip. They can go down about another foot, I just have them up so I can work easier.. 
I have about 75, well see how many I can fit..  Once they are all in the trailer 4-5 weeks veg I'm thinking... Some of my clones have already been veging for 5 weeks already.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 18, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Sup G
> The lights are hung by chain with a easy clip. They can go down about another foot, I just have them up so I can work easier..
> I have about 75, well see how many I can fit..  Once they are all in the trailer 4-5 weeks veg I'm thinking... Some of my clones have already been veging for 5 weeks already.


good shit cant wait to see the grow ***waiting eagerly***


----------



## psytiva (Feb 20, 2010)

i love the hanging pots thats ny next grow outside in an upside down hanging pot on the varrandah


----------



## bleedintears (Feb 20, 2010)

So when can we be expecting the updates?


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 20, 2010)

psytiva said:


> i love the hanging pots thats ny next grow outside in an upside down hanging pot on the varrandah


 the guy in your avatar looks like soma from soma seeds lol 
they end up lsting themselves if you grow cannabis in hanging pots because your natually bending every stem they make this trippy looking plant outside bro if they get big it looks like ivy growing in thin air with buds on it kinda lol


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 22, 2010)

The first annual HIGH TIMES Medical Cannabis Cup in San Francisco will include prizes for the best and most medicinal cannabis, hashish and edibles from Californias legal medical marijuana dispensaries. Lead by HIGH TIMES cultivation reporter Jorge Cervantes, our small panel of expert judges will award Cannabis Cups based on the medical efficacy of the submitted varieties, and will provide notes on the winners designed to help Californias estimated 150,000 legal medical marijuana patients make well-informed decisions when seeking cannabis medicine. 

HIGH TIMES first annual Medical Cannabis Cup will also feature a two-day medical marijuana and hemp expo that will include cultivation seminars with HIGH TIMES editors Jorge Cervantes, Danny Danko and Nico Escondito, activism sessions with leaders of the medical marijuana movement and major cannabis celebrities, seminars on how to open and operate your own legal canna-business, an all-star Medical Cannabis Cup awards ceremony, and an unforgettable Saturday night party with surprise musical guests.


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 22, 2010)

bleedintears said:


> So when can we be expecting the updates?


*
Sup guys! Quick update.*

I guess I grew some good weed because ive been kinda lazy ..

I just got done this morning, everything is jammin now.. Probally going to veg 4-5 weeks, we will see... I think i will also start a new Journal now that I have read other peoples and mine sucked.  

24.Grand Daddy Purple and 12. OG Purple Mendo in the 3 gal pots 4. Purple haze and 4. Silver Haze.. the plants you see in 2 gal grow bags will end up upside down, just going to veg normal for a few weeks then hang um. Few others too.. 2.White widow, 2. L.A. Confidential, 6. Romulan, 4. Jack Herre, 1. Ice and 3 Green crack aka "dream queen" for those who don't like the word "crack" associated with herb.


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 22, 2010)

bleedintears said:


> So when can we be expecting the updates?


*
Sup guys! Quick update.*

I guess I grew some good weed because ive been kinda lazy ..

I just got done this morning, everything is jammin now.. Probably going to veg 4-5 weeks, we will see... I think i will also start a new Journal now that I have read other peoples and mine sucked.  I will keep all pictures within the first few pages so peps don't have to go threw page by page.. 

Ok Here is Round 2's line up... Ding Ding! 

24.Grand Daddy and 12. OG Mendo 4. Purple haze and 4.Silver Haze in the 3 gal pots.. The plants you see in 2 gal grow bags will end up upside down, just going to veg normal for a few weeks then hang um. Few others too.. 2.White widow, 2. L.A. Confidential, 6. Romulan, 4. Jack Herre, 1. Ice and 3 Green crack aka "dream queen" for those who dont like the word "crack" associated with herb.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 22, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> *
> Sup guys! Quick update.*
> 
> I guess I grew some good weed because ive been kinda lazy ..
> ...


you gon go to canna cup?


i love the rom one of my fav strains looks like we got some o the same shit rom,green crack,grand daddy kush not purp thou


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 23, 2010)

No Cana cup for me.. I don't do the SF scene and I hate the greedy med wannabees.. Shit I have my own Cana Cup Comp almost everynight  

Ya the Rom turned out real nice, but I gotta admit my Silver Haze knocks me out everytime! Think its my favriote  Headed over to your grow now...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 24, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> No Cana cup for me.. I don't do the SF scene and I hate the greedy med wannabees.. Shit I have my own Cana Cup Comp almost everynight
> 
> Ya the Rom turned out real nice, but I gotta admit my Silver Haze knocks me out everytime! Think its my favriote  Headed over to your grow now...


im hella against the grain on this one but super silver haze seems to be one of my least fav strains hella bland


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 24, 2010)

You might have receives a bad strain cause my Super Silver Haze turned out kinda Purple (coldtemps) and so dam stinky, taste great.. I Have a mother going now and going to add it to my outdoor grow..


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 24, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> You might have receives a bad strain cause my Super Silver Haze turned out kinda Purple (coldtemps) and so dam stinky, taste great.. I Have a mother going now and going to add it to my outdoor guerrilla grow.. This summer I will do 40-50 big plants out in the forest spread out into 10 plants plots..
> 
> Medo Purp
> S.SilverHaze
> ...


ya i've had some awsome ass super silver bro iv'e been kinda lucky and ive smoked some rare trees special all that romulan i first had rom like 5 years ago sugar alaskan thunder fuck (i saw an article about atf that said the best weed you'll never smoke and was like fuck you i smoked about a pound of that shit)cat piss ogar snowcap hannibal red i had some all organic snow cap that stuck to wall like spagetti i had alot o the big strains before the club seen em and i had em in big amounts i think im just spoiled is my prob i never really liked the haze there are other strains more potent with uniqe smells and taste so never really got my radar that big green crack is another one i dont really like


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice! INSPIRED! I've bought a trailer!!!!!

Did I miss your final yield from the last grow?

I'm really liking the ballast installed under the trailer. I plan on vertical grow with the bulbs in the middle and PVC tubes hung on the walls 2' on center for a vert aero SCROG. 

Haven't decided on a bare bulb or cool tube yet. We'll see what the cat drags in.


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice! INSPIRED! I've bought a trailer!!!!!
> 
> Did I miss your final yield from the last grow? *26oz*
> 
> ...


 RIGHT ON!! I can't wait to see your grow please make a journal! I'm to chicken to get off the soil maybe you will inspire me to go Areo, been thinking about it.. . Good luck keep ME posted.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 27, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> RIGHT ON!! I can't wait to see your grow please make a journal! I'm to chicken to get off the soil maybe you will inspire me to go Areo, been thinking about it.. . Good luck keep ME posted.


might wanna try the earth box's if you break a pump or one goes out for any reason n u dont get a new one hooked up in a day min you'll have dead plants or near death at best


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting Mike.. Cant wait to see how that works out for you!


----------



## dmoose (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! How creative?! I thought I have read all the good stuff on RIU over this past year. I know you will never get tired of hearing it so, Great Job!

 Good Luck! +rep


----------



## Stoney384 (Mar 2, 2010)

just read this whole thread.....had to smoke a lot of joints to get thru it all.......man i'm stoned...lol

awesome job on the first grow, and looking forward to see how the next one goes!!!!!!!

subscribed!!!!!!


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 4, 2010)

Sup all...

Few Veg update pics.. C02 is now dropping 1min on 4 min off..


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow your really filling that up this round.
When are you thinking of flipping the light times?


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 4, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Sup all...
> 
> Few Veg update pics.. C02 is now dropping 1min on 4 min off..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE8OrdUZQKk might wanna try global buckets


----------



## dorkvan420 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just aquired a trailer and will be converting it shortly after it arrives this weekend....mine is a 28' travel trailer, and will retain the look on the outside...but the inside needed to be gutted anyway, so thought why not turn it into a grow op w/2 bloom rooms , & a clone/veg room ...if room permits a small relaxation area too, but the space will mostly be for the ladies of course!!I was going to be building a 12x12 building but too many issues and possible problems with permits even up on our 10 acres, as they want water tanks installed as well with any new contruction of any kind, even a small carport..oh well , I'll go bigger and proper later on .....your setup is sweet and I hope to do half as good when up and running, best of luck and keep that thumb green!!!


----------



## Stoney384 (Mar 5, 2010)

the set up is looking pretty awesome

and you got some nice healthy plants there!!!!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like you have it all dialed in, nice...


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 6, 2010)

bleedintears said:


> Wow your really filling that up this round.
> When are you thinking of flipping the light times?


Ya, I have the extra room and script so might as well fill it up.. Guna veg for about 10 more days till they are approx 2.5 feet tall 



mikegreenthumb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE8OrdUZQKk might wanna try global buckets


Ive read about those, but I scored a brand new co2 setup with a full tank for $150 so fug it. Plus I like hearing the gas and what a fuckin difference bro! I see huge growth since I installed it, they doubled this week!!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 6, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Ya, I have the extra room and script so might as well fill it up.. Guna veg for about 10 more days till they are approx 2.5 feet tall
> 
> 
> 
> Ive read about those, but I scored a brand new co2 setup with a full tank for $150 so fug it. Plus I like hearing the gas and what a fuckin difference bro! I see huge growth since I installed it, they doubled this week!!


co2 is carbon dioxide right ? 

im not trying to use co2 quite yet but when i do ima go with the all natural co2 from what i hear so far you just leave decomposing kitchen/food waist in a special kinda bowl and it constantly supplies co2 to grow room eventually ima get one of those ima also get one o those boxs for earthworms that have a lil tap on bottom and lets out the earth worm casting liquid style


----------



## Sustainable420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> co2 is carbon dioxide right ?
> 
> im not trying to use co2 quite yet but when i do ima go with the all natural co2 from what i hear so far you just leave decomposing kitchen/food waist in a special kinda bowl and it constantly supplies co2 to grow room eventually ima get one of those ima also get one o those boxs for earthworms that have a lil tap on bottom and lets out the earth worm casting liquid style


I think organic material from compost bins makes mostly biomethane, but don't quote me. Not to mention the actual compost itself. I know home depot sells this pretty legit enclosed tumbler-style bin for a reasonable price if you're looking to buy one. Worm casting isn't exactly a walk in the park though. If you're looking to have a pretty good DIY co2 generator, use the yeast method. Plus, your grow room (if indoors) will probably stink with a compost bin inside.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> RIGHT ON!! I can't wait to see your grow please make a journal! I'm to chicken to get off the soil maybe you will inspire me to go Areo, been thinking about it.. . Good luck keep ME posted.


Hey man... the design has started... would love your opinion... check it


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey man... the design has started... would love your opinion... check it


Very cool! I'm checkin it out now....


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 18, 2010)

Sup guys,
Round two is still rockin! 

I'm about to flip 12/12 Friday. Temperatures are getting hot outside so I rigged up a a/c wall unit, works much better that a portable ac unit.. Here are a Few pics ..


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 18, 2010)

Is that the AC unit hanging in picture #1?
If so, please explain how you did it when 
you have minute or two... Thanks!


----------



## pinstash (Mar 18, 2010)

good job man!!! i thought it was for sure a bust, but you pulled it off nicely!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 18, 2010)

WTF is in that red party cup?
Some new super secret strain?


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 18, 2010)

Love all the upgrades, cleaver work with the window A/C. Cool tubes look like they are working nice for ya too. I'm predicting a thicker canopy this round for you, give it two weeks from Friday. Keep banging those girls out.


----------



## Wiggidy (Mar 20, 2010)

i didnt read all pages, but if i were you i wuld get a powerful inline fan, and hook up a scrubber to filter the are even if its not exhausting.. come flower time its going to reek an prob leak out, most def when you open the door.. an if your worried about neighbors or walker by's noticing anything its something to consider.


----------



## Stoney384 (Mar 20, 2010)

looking real good yaboii !!!!!!!!

good idea with the window ac, should keep it nice and cool


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 21, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Is that the AC unit hanging in picture #1?
> If so, please explain how you did it when
> you have minute or two... Thanks!


Sure is, I just sheeted off the back exhaust and left a 4" port so I could hook it into my lighting exhaust .. Too be honest its not working as well as I'd hoped only dropping about -8 degrees ... I may go this route.

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8482



pinstash said:


> good job man!!! i thought it was for sure a bust, but you pulled it off nicely!!


Haha Thanks 



Someguy15 said:


> Love all the upgrades, cleaver work with the window A/C. Cool tubes look like they are working nice for ya too. I'm predicting a thicker canopy this round for you, give it two weeks from Friday. Keep banging those girls out.


Yea this round is doing much better, The 26th will be 30 days veg I gotta do it Summer is coming..



Wiggidy said:


> i didnt read all pages, but if i were you i wuld get a powerful inline fan, and hook up a scrubber to filter the are even if its not exhausting.. come flower time its going to reek an prob leak out, most def when you open the door.. an if your worried about neighbors or walker by's noticing anything its something to consider.


I do have a vortec inline on my light system and a scrubber that will go in once I start flowering, not to stinky yet. Neighbors are chill.. 



Stoney384 said:


> looking real good yaboii !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> good idea with the window ac, should keep it nice and cool


Thanks Bro!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 21, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Sure is, I just sheeted off the back exhaust and left a 4" port so I could hook it into my lighting exhaust .. Too be honest its not working as well as I'd hoped only dropping about -8 degrees ... I may go this route.
> 
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8482
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I'm subscribed. I read the whole journal in one sitting (and several puffs). By the third page I was chuckling. My caregiver mentioned he got a free trailer from a patient that didn't want it. (3 days ago) I think his is larger, and he wants to make a grow room out of it. I said I'd do research to help him then WHAM. Your set-up is great. I have also wondered about trying those Topsy-Turvy things for a couple plants this spring. I figured it would be more of joke cause MT is rough for outdoor growing IMO. 
MT is behind CA in every thing I can remember since the LA summer Olympics when I was a child. We've always been 5+ yrs behind. Getting my clones was a pain in the ass. I have no faith in a certain named weed around here. Some I know from several trips to Amsterdam, and several I can recognize. But you guys have it made. Can't wait to see how these next girls do.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 21, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Well I'm subscribed. I read the whole journal in one sitting (and several puffs). By the third page I was chuckling. My caregiver mentioned he got a free trailer from a patient that didn't want it. (3 days ago) I think his is larger, and he wants to make a grow room out of it. I said I'd do research to help him then WHAM. Your set-up is great. I have also wondered about trying those Topsy-Turvy things for a couple plants this spring. I figured it would be more of joke cause MT is rough for outdoor growing IMO.
> MT is behind CA in every thing I can remember since the LA summer Olympics when I was a child. We've always been 5+ yrs behind. Getting my clones was a pain in the ass. I have no faith in a certain named weed around here. Some I know from several trips to Amsterdam, and several I can recognize. But you guys have it made. Can't wait to see how these next girls do.


http://budtrader.com/ might help a little bit


----------



## macrael (Mar 21, 2010)

nice set up, by the end when you open the door buds will being pushing out lol good luck and love the strains


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 21, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> http://budtrader.com/ might help a little bit


Cool site thx. I'll see if the lack of quality growers, and all of them wanting to be YOUR caregiver for access will be a pain.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 21, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Cool site thx. I'll see if the lack of quality growers, and all of them wanting to be YOUR caregiver for access will be a pain.


no prob that site has just bout everything from equipment to clones to dried flowers alot peeps willing to trade also


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 21, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> no prob that site has just bout everything from equipment to clones to dried flowers alot peeps willing to trade also


Alot of rippers, jackers and cops too.. Careful


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 21, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> Yaboii said:
> 
> 
> > Sure is, I just sheeted off the back exhaust and left a 4" port so I could hook it into my lighting exhaust .. Too be honest its not working as well as I'd hoped only dropping about -8 degrees ... I may go this route.
> ...


----------



## sickstoner (Mar 21, 2010)

Fucking sick and nicely white trash


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 21, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Alot of rippers, jackers and cops too.. Careful


yep always apply common sense and if your scripted cops are no worries i dont sell ANYTHING only barder and buy on budtrader meet at neutral spot never my house etc and its been a nice thing to be able bybass clubs markup its like craiglist or any other private ads USE COMMON SENSE and keep risk minimal


----------



## hardroc (Mar 22, 2010)

still following the progression, looks good man


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 22, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> mikegreenthumb said:
> 
> 
> > forgot to answer i think ?
> ...


----------



## headstrng117 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, what an impressive sight to see. Great build!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> mikegreenthumb said:
> 
> 
> > Sup bro!
> ...


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 23, 2010)

there's noway I could keep it cool enough to run it during the summer.. I will use the sunshine and pull poundsssssss....


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 23, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> there's noway I could keep it cool enough to run it during the summer.. I will use the sunshine and pull poundsssssss....


fuck yeah that my plan got two outdoor spots bouta go crazy this fall 6 ft lst'd bushes is the goal 20-40


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 23, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> fuck yeah that my plan got two outdoor spots bouta go crazy this fall 6 ft lst'd bushes is the goal 20-40


Haha! You still here or get banned yet? saw you playing with fire on here lastnight.. lol


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 23, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Haha! You still here or get banned yet? saw you playing with fire on here lastnight.. lol


cant ban me ima first time offender lol


----------



## JealousFoliage (Mar 24, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Haha! You still here or get banned yet? saw you playing with fire on here lastnight.. lol


What did he do? Sorry to butt in here on ur thread and all, actually been subbed for months, don't know if i've said anything before in here, if I haven't I gotta say that the wife and me are pretty impressed dude.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 24, 2010)

"Sure is, I just sheeted off the back exhaust and left a 4" port so I could hook it into my lighting exhaust .. Too be honest its not working as well as I'd hoped only dropping about -8 degrees ... I may go this route."

CRAP!


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 24, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> "Sure is, I just sheeted off the back exhaust and left a 4" port so I could hook it into my lighting exhaust .. Too be honest its not working as well as I'd hoped only dropping about -8 degrees ... I may go this route."
> 
> CRAP!


Sorry bro! If you read back a bit I said it didn't do what I wanted only -8 lol sorry if I wasted you time. I already ripped mine out, doing the Hydrofarm ac unit.Looking for a deal now


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 24, 2010)

JealousFoliage said:


> What did he do? Sorry to butt in here on ur thread and all, actually been subbed for months, don't know if i've said anything before in here, if I haven't I gotta say that the wife and me are pretty impressed dude.


Dude change your avatar! it's disgusting ..


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 24, 2010)

*Quick update....*
26th will be 30 days veg, I'm going to veg one more week! Id love to go longer, but I'm already worried about the JUNE heat so I may take the wheels off and drag it into the garage.. Spent 9 hours clearing out the all the bottom branches spraying neem and getting ready to flower. As you can see my sativas are going to be hitting the roof, Mendo purps towering along the sides then all the Grand daddy purple in the middle of the sea..


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 24, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Dude change your avatar! it's disgusting ..


yeah id have to agree


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 24, 2010)

*Few more pics... OG Mendo Purp*

28 days veg..


----------



## Yaboii (Mar 26, 2010)

Is there anybody out there?? No home page or something, error messages ...


----------



## JealousFoliage (Mar 26, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Dude change your avatar! it's disgusting ..


Lol, well if mine is disgusting ur's is deff savage bro 

Yea I was having that problem too where I couldn't log in or whatever too.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 27, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> *Quick update....*
> 26th will be 30 days veg, I'm going to veg one more week! Id love to go longer, but I'm already worried about the JUNE heat so I may take the wheels off and drag it into the garage.. Spent 9 hours clearing out the all the bottom branches spraying neem and getting ready to flower. As you can see my sativas are going to be hitting the roof, Mendo purps towering along the sides then all the Grand daddy purple in the middle of the sea..


I hear you about the heat, I'm going from Aero NFT to soil for the summer. I'll switch back in the late fall when temps are in the low 60-70's


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 4, 2010)

Sup all!


Today is day 2 of 12/12 things are looking real good, cant complain.. Total veg time was 35 days under 24/7 (2/26-4/2) and was getting crowded so I removed 15 plants and planted them into 4x3 holes in the ground.. elsewhere 
Now that the magic switch is flipped, I will update weekly..


----------



## hardroc (Apr 4, 2010)

Man, are you EVER gonna have a FULL F'ING trailer full o' bud


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 5, 2010)

I sure hope so...


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you worried about heights? Seems like that trailer is going to be overflowing. Great to see. My caregiver wants to convert a mobile home into a grow room. I'll get some ideas for him from this. thanks


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 7, 2010)

No I just keep the tall ones off to side side and the shorty's directly under the lights. Hopefully it will work out...


----------



## trystick (Apr 7, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Sup all!
> 
> 
> Today is day 2 of 12/12 things are looking real good, cant complain.. Total veg time was 35 days under 24/7 (2/26-4/2) and was getting crowded so I removed 15 plants and planted them into 4x3 holes in the ground.. elsewhere
> Now that the magic switch is flipped, I will update weekly..


Oh hell yea...those plants look niiiccee! You got a green thumb, i can see dat. You are doing something right. Props to your grow and much thanks for giving us pics and updates...rep++++

 stick


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pic update Day 16 of 12-12
*
Drug the trailer into the garage to finish up this cycle. Added an A/C system that kicks ass! I'm able to keep the temp to the mid 70's' with all 2200w of lights now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2010)

NICE!! Love the A/C!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update man.
Looking very nice, good job with the ac


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 19, 2010)

That AC looks crucial. Does it heat up the bottom of the trailer any? Im in the market for a portable AC. How many plants is that now?


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> NICE!! Love the A/C!


Thanks Bro! Ducting these window a/c units is the way to go.. much better than portables!


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 22, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Thanks for the update man.
> Looking very nice, good job with the ac


No sweat man thanks,  as you know I let the pictures do most the talking...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice man, nice...sub'd.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm rating this thread 5 stars, and I'm giving you a +rep. This made my day. 

Good workk.


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 22, 2010)

SotaFats said:


> That AC looks crucial. Does it heat up the bottom of the trailer any? Im in the market for a portable AC. How many plants is that now?




Yes the A/C is a must with all the lights on. No issues with heat build up either, besides I need it a little warmer in the garage to keep the thermostat on the ac unit from turning off.. I ended up with 25 plants to finish in the trailer the other 20 (lmao I actually thought I was going to flower all 45 in there I planted outside in several backyard locations. I will have quite the outdoor journal going this year... 80+ monsters in full sun, stay tuned.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

this has done better and gotten farther along than I ever thought it would

GREAT JOB!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 23, 2010)

aye man i made me another screen name trailer looking good bro !!


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 24, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> I'm rating this thread 5 stars, and I'm giving you a +rep. This made my day.
> 
> Good workk.


Right on man thanks! too cool..


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 24, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> this has done better and gotten farther along than I ever thought it would
> 
> GREAT JOB!


DUDE! nice to see you back here! Yea it's the only indoor spot I have so its gotta work.. lol thanks


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 24, 2010)

im still kinda baffled that they banned me over that bs but oh well there are ways around all that but i gotta start everything all over again kinda sucks wont do it twice thou like bush said "fool me twice shame on you fool me once uh well ......well what im sayin is i aint gone be fooled twice " ima miss that retard


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 24, 2010)

Same here White Rhino clones should be ready for the great wide open by the middle of May. 80 outdoor plants is gonna be schweet! Keep us posted.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Passed a trailer for sale similar to this... it was so hard not to stop and ask for the price  
I fucking love this idea


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 26, 2010)

aye im looking into bloom boosters what do you use ??


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 26, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> aye im looking into bloom boosters what do you use ??


I use the fox farm schedule.. easyyy 


http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah i use fox farm too looking into boosters like cha ching and what not


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 26, 2010)

nevermind good lookin i didnt read the pdf first


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 27, 2010)

*

Picture update.. Day 24 12/12
*


----------



## hardroc (Apr 27, 2010)

Some nice frost on them already, nice work


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 27, 2010)

Those are looking sick. Wow is that a full trailer of bud. I hope you're happy, I keep rubber-necking trailers while running errands thinking "That one would work awesome". 
Daniels


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 27, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Those are looking sick. Wow is that a full trailer of bud. I hope you're happy, I keep rubber-necking trailers while running errands thinking "That one would work awesome".
> Daniels


Oya Im happy, but I do some rubber-necking too when I drive by BIGGGGER trailers..


----------



## oooodriver (Apr 27, 2010)

Check out Tow & Grow.com, your's is cute, but this is how its really done.

Enjoy


----------



## Yaboii (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone who would buy a trailer done like that is an IDIOT! Build your own son... That's how it's really done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2010)

No Way... buy that shit done...

















obviously NOT!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 27, 2010)

that tow and grow shit is fucking sick but i bet they want the price of a luxury car for em i cool and you need way too big of a fucking truck to tow it use some lighter materials next time guys and dont take up so god damn much energy its silly where are you gonna plug that bitch in at and what if you get pulled over in cali it dont take anything to get pulled over and they find all your shit back there on some fluke cause they ran the dog around your shit and if you buy that your not going to want to ditch it in worst case and thats one of the main advatages is you can just dump it dump 100k into a trailer and see if you wanna dump it when the heat is on like deniro said you can be attached to nothing that you wont drop and leave in 60 seconds if the heat is on


----------



## Yaboii (May 21, 2010)

Supp All! Ive been so busy planting this seasons outdoor I haven't had a chance to even take a picture until now.. Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 21, 2010)

yo how ya been yaboi?? those are all looking lovely


----------



## Sub Zero (May 21, 2010)

Wow! Looking GREAT!!!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 21, 2010)

i feel you on the outdoor im so far behind im thinking about not even doing one this year im getting all the ganja i need from indoor setup now been a long time coming and so idk bout an outdoor prob gonna plant later and do about 20-30= 4 footers the original plan was about 10-25 monster then one my spots went down security is messed up there now so dont wanna take a chance of being ripped and so down to one spot and so im thinking i dont want anything towering over fence so prob gonna plant around june - july maybe even august depending on the strains i run


----------



## Yaboii (May 22, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yo how ya been yaboi?? those are all looking lovely


Thanks Hook, Im doing great just been busy as heck....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 17, 2010)

so whats crackin with the grow where the update


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 19, 2011)

sub'd great stuff guys looking forward to more


----------



## SuperPonicwannabe (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this grow, one of my favorites just because of what he did it in, a trailer! I bet it would work better with some minor insulation, placing a RV top-mounted AC, and sealing the entire inside with plastic, and/or even just placing a grow tent inside, to help seal completely....No smell, I would imagine the A/C would help keep it cooled just as well as his bottom mounted one, and possibly allow the introduction of CO2 to the sealed environment...Hell, placing this in a garage or shed, out of the sun, would dowell too, though I know his situation may not allow for these factors....


----------

